# Anyone getting insane amounts of pop ups?



## Randomsoulshine

I’ve never had this issue on Dis boards before but I’m getting a crazy amount of pop ups when I try to visit the site. The kind that says I’ve won a Walmart gift card or something. I never click on it but have to go out of the site and come back in to try to see anything. Am I the only one?


----------



## SG131

The website has been really bad on my phone.  No issues on the computer though.


----------



## Kanga&TwoRoos

Yes. I'm on an iPad and it happened three times in the five minutes I've been on the site today.


----------



## Randomsoulshine

When I tried to like a comment above it did it again. That’s probably tenth time ( on phone) today it’s happened. I can’t even navigate the site hardly. It stinks!


----------



## counselormom

Pop ups plus ads that cover the tool bar so I can’t click on new posts or anything else in the tool bar.  This happens consistently on desktop and iPad.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I fixed it with the Ad Block app.


----------



## disneysteve

Yep. This has been a complaint of mine for ages though it did seem better for a bit. It has definitely gotten awful the past week or so.

And yes, I know I can use an an blocker but the DIS is the ONLY site I visit that has this issue. The problem isn't my phone. The problem isn't my browser. The problem is clearly with the DIS and something they do or some setting they use. It would be nice if they would fix it.


----------



## Randomsoulshine

disneysteve said:


> Yep. This has been a complaint of mine for ages though it did seem better for a bit. It has definitely gotten awful the past week or so.
> 
> And yes, I know I can use an an blocker but the DIS is the ONLY site I visit that has this issue. The problem isn't my phone. The problem isn't my browser. The problem is clearly with the DIS and something they do or some setting they use. It would be nice if they would fix it.


I don’t have issues with any other websites either and didn’t wuth the Dis until this week and it’s nonstop. I’m a June traveler too and need my Dis haha


----------



## Elle23

I have had tons of problems lately. It’s very irritating!


----------



## Belle1962

For the last 2 weeks whenever I am on the DIS from my iPhone after a few minutes I get one of those pop-ups about "being the lucky winner". Sometimes it's" Dear Apple User" and sometime "Dear iPhone user". It won't let me back out without clicking their "ok" button so I just go back to goggle from the url bar. Then I clear my history and shut down my phone. It's been happening every time I go into DIS from my phone. And then I might try the DIS again and get the pop-up again. My grandson tried it using his iphone yesterday and the same thing happened to him. I have my pop-up blocker on yet these things keep getting by. It doesn't happen on any other sites, just the DIS. If I have time this weekend I'll try to run by the Apple store or Sprint to see if it's on their end but has anyone else experienced this?

BTW: If I collected all my "winnings" I'd have a VERY nice pot of $$ to take on my vacation.


----------



## greenmom2b

I have this problem as well on my iPhone. Only this site. I just had it 6 times trying to post this!!!!!!


----------



## ELLH

Put me down as another with the same problems; iPhone based.


----------



## Belle1962

Also-it doesn't matter if I'm logged in or not.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Yeah, been happening to me.  It comes and goes, but when it’s doing it makes DISBoards borderline unusable.


----------



## mrsap

OMG thank you for posting this!!! I came over here to see if anyone else was experiencing this!! I was sure my phone was hacked!!! I keep erasing all the cookies, yet it seems to be only a temporary fix. I hope they fix this soon, it’s getting extremely annoying.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I've also had problems, and I found a thread of people on the "Technical Support" site also complaining about this problem.  What's starting to upset me is that there's been absolutely no response from the administrators, not even a "that's too bad".


----------



## CT Disney

The exact same thing is happening to me!  On iPhone...only on DIS website. Site is almost unusable last few days. Help! I’ve attached a screen shot.


----------



## mrsap

CT Disney said:


> View attachment 401294 The exact same thing is happening to me!  On iPhone...only on DIS website. Site is almost unusable last few days. Help! I’ve attached a screen shot.



That’s the one!  I actually took a screenshot on Wednesday. I guess I didn’t win


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I'm racking up the gift cards as well.  Winner winner!


----------



## mrsap

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I'm racking up the gift cards as well.  Winner winner!




Every time you get a new pop up...




ETA: I’m actually crying I’m laughing so hard!


----------



## lostprincess_danie

Has anyone found a solution? I just had 21 spam pop-ups blocked on my phone!!!! Most of the time they break through the blocker and lock the browser. I'm using an LG G4 with Chrome browser.


----------



## mrsap

lostprincess_danie said:


> Has anyone found a solution? I just had 21 spam pop-ups blocked on my phone!!!! Most of the time they break through the blocker and lock the browser. I'm using an LG G4 with Chrome browser.



NO!!


----------



## fairygagamother

This issue is driving me crazy! I thought I’d been hacked too. It certainly does take the fun away from The Dis. And it’s happening to me  on my iPad.


----------



## 1lilspark

Same glad it’s not me


----------



## MommaBerd

Same issue here - iPhone user. Tried clearing my history/cache and it didn’t help one bit. It’s getting worse, too.

ETA: I have been using Safari. I just downloaded the Google app to see if I have better luck using it.


----------



## mrsap

It’s ok for me right now, I don’t want to jinx it, though!!


----------



## MommaBerd

I’ve only been using Google browser for about 10 minutes, but I have not had a single pop-up ad. So, for now I recommend trying another browser.


----------



## sunsetpointe727

It’s been happening to me almost all week, actually just happened again as I was opening this thread!


----------



## vinotinto

Me too! I've been getting them in my iPhone and iPad, only the DIS. Clear all browser data and it comes back. Browse other sites, no problem. Come back to browse DIS, pop-up. Crazy!


----------



## jhoannam

CT Disney said:


> View attachment 401294 The exact same thing is happening to me!  On iPhone...only on DIS website. Site is almost unusable last few days. Help! I’ve attached a screen shot.


Same here!!! I’ve tried on safari and chrome, same issue with both. So annoying


----------



## MommaBerd

Update - getting pop-ups again on Google :-(


----------



## Elle23

Is anyone going to address this problem?!


----------



## 2golftoday

I've had pop ups several times tonight. It's making the site unusable.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

sunsetpointe727 said:


> It’s been happening to me almost all week, actually just happened again as I was opening this thread!


Me too. And once they pop up it is impossible to get rid of them without closing the site down. Have to read very quickly.


----------



## pixiedustedme

I can barely use the site at all.


----------



## jerseygal

Same here, happened to me all day yesterday, ONLY DIS on I Phone. Gave up, just used laptop.


----------



## CT Disney

Still happening this morning on iPhone.  

Sure hope that someone is reading this thread...


----------



## Elle23

IS ANYONE GOING TO ADDRESS THIS???


----------



## Elle23

Bueller?


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I’ve been having similar issues.  But - knock on wood- all clear for me this morning. Perhaps try tagging the webmasters.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

For me, it seems to be coming and going.  Happened a ton the first half of yesterday, but then didn’t get any last night or so far this AM. 

I can’t figure out any discernible pattern, happens on WiFi and cell, iPhone and iPad, Chrome and Safari. 

Definitely getting annoying when it happens.


----------



## TreeFalls

Was happening last night for me on an Android device on chrome... it was so bad I couldn't even manage to type a reply to say there was a problem.  No problems yet today on a windows computer with Chrome, but I've only been on for a few minutes.


----------



## MommaBerd

I haven’t had problems today, either...crossing my fingers it’s been fixed.

Also, no need to get angry at “tech support.” This board is a free service to us users. I am sure they are trying to find a solution, if they haven’t already.


----------



## GaryDis

I just posted my speculation in the other thread on this subject.  In the meantime, closing a bunch of Safari tabs on my iPhone, including the disboards tab, and creating a new tab for it has made the problem go away for now.


----------



## Elle23

MommaBerd said:


> I haven’t had problems today, either...crossing my fingers it’s been fixed.
> 
> Also, no need to get angry at “tech support.” This board is a free service to us users. I am sure they are trying to find a solution, if they haven’t already.



I’m not angry. It would just be nice to have someone let us know that they are aware of the situation and are working on it.


----------



## mrsap

Just checking in to say I haven’t seen a pop up since logging in tonight. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Castlequeen5

This has happened for the last few days to me on both my iPhone and iPad.  Tonight I couldn't even log in without the pop ups interrupting.  I've cleared my history, but it didn't help.  With this last pop up, I just left it there and opened a new browser.  Now I've been on for about 10 minutes without any pop ups, which is the longest I've gone all week. I've only been having problems with this site.


----------



## JeanfromBNA

Me, too. Android tablet.


----------



## 1lilspark

Yesterday was good today I’ve had three just trying to say yesterday things worked *head desk*


----------



## PollyannaMom

I've been getting the "you won" type pop-ups on my phone too (but have different problems on my desktop) - always with this site, though!


----------



## ELLH

Here’s an example. iPhone.


----------



## BaymaxForever

I’ve had this problem on and off over the past year or so. It’s been really bad the past two weeks, so I finally downloaded an ad blocker on my phone like people keep suggesting and it really has worked. Tech support doesn’t do anything, you really got a get an ad blocker.


----------



## wiihoo888

It has been ridiculous the past week. I’ve had occasional pop ups in the past, but it has gotten to the point where I have just given up on a few days. Glad others have seen it too. Hoping there is something that can be done to fix it


----------



## afan

Lot's of people on the budget board having the same problem, myself included.  Some have had success using the opera browser because it blocks popups and stuff.  I'd rather it get fixed at the sorce.  At least it's not affecting desktop browsers and it's not all the time on my cell so I can deal.


----------



## mrsap

My iPhone has been ok since last night.


----------



## Smoomoo

Still a problem for me.
Very annoying i have to keep logging out.
I hope it's sorted soon


----------



## chiisai

Still happening to me today.


----------



## PPFlight75

I have been having the same problem, and it is still happening as of today!

I'm ok to use my laptop at home, but how am I going to get my DIS fix while I'm at work lol!!


----------



## Summer2018

Belle1962 said:


> For the last 2 weeks whenever I am on the DIS from my iPhone after a few minutes I get one of those pop-ups about "being the lucky winner". Sometimes it's" Dear Apple User" and sometime "Dear iPhone user". It won't let me back out without clicking their "ok" button so I just go back to goggle from the url bar. Then I clear my history and shut down my phone. It's been happening every time I go into DIS from my phone. And then I might try the DIS again and get the pop-up again. My grandson tried it using his iphone yesterday and the same thing happened to him. I have my pop-up blocker on yet these things keep getting by. It doesn't happen on any other sites, just the DIS. If I have time this weekend I'll try to run by the Apple store or Sprint to see if it's on their end but has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> BTW: If I collected all my "winnings" I'd have a VERY nice pot of $$ to take on my vacation.


Me too.  I can't go on the DIS using my iphone.


----------



## mrsap

PPFlight75 said:


> I have been having the same problem, and it is still happening as of today!
> 
> I'm ok to use my laptop at home, but how am I going to get my DIS fix while I'm at work lol!!



Ugh it’s SO frustrating!! I was getting bombarded up until last night. I’m not sure why they stopped for me, but hopefully it’s for good.


----------



## PPFlight75

mrsap said:


> Ugh it’s SO frustrating!! I was getting bombarded up until last night. I’m not sure why they stopped for me, but hopefully it’s for good.


It is frustrating! I tried like 5 times on my phone today and gave up.

I am getting occassional pop ups on my laptop too but they are different. They take me to some weird site that has this loud screeching sound. So annoying! 

I'm glad they stopped for you. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## mrsap

PPFlight75 said:


> It is frustrating! I tried like 5 times on my phone today and gave up.
> 
> I am getting occassional pop ups on my laptop too but they are different. They take me to some weird site that has this loud screeching sound. So annoying!
> 
> I'm glad they stopped for you. I hope it stays that way!



That’s creepy!!!!!!! Did you try clearing your cache? It seemed to be a temporary fix for me. And Thank you!


----------



## PPFlight75

mrsap said:


> That’s creepy!!!!!!! Did you try clearing your cache? It seemed to be a temporary fix for me. And Thank you!


I'm not sure lol! I had my husband look at it. 
I'll ask him though. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## mrsap

PPFlight75 said:


> I'm not sure lol! I had my husband look at it.
> I'll ask him though. Thanks for the tip!!



Do you have an IPhone?


----------



## PPFlight75

mrsap said:


> Do you have an IPhone?


 Yes, I have an iphone


----------



## mrsap

PPFlight75 said:


> Yes, I have an iphone



Go to: Settings 
Then:  Safari
Then:  Clear History And Website Data 

See if that helps!


----------



## PPFlight75

mrsap said:


> Go to: Settings
> Then:  Safari
> Then:  Clear History And Website Data
> 
> See if that helps!


Ok, I did it. I'll let you know how it goes!
Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

PPFlight75 said:


> Ok, I did it. I'll let you know how it goes!
> Thank you!



Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## PPFlight75

mrsap said:


> Good luck!!!!!!!


Ugh! Still doing it


----------



## mrsap

PPFlight75 said:


> Ugh! Still doing it



Sorry


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> Yep. This has been a complaint of mine for ages though it did seem better for a bit. It has definitely gotten awful the past week or so.
> 
> And yes, I know I can use an an blocker but the DIS is the ONLY site I visit that has this issue. The problem isn't my phone. The problem isn't my browser. The problem is clearly with the DIS and something they do or some setting they use. It would be nice if they would fix it.


I’m with you but I about a year ago it wasn’t worth it anymore with how much I’m on this site so I downloaded an Adblock for both my Mac and my phone. 0 problems now.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> I’m with you but I about a year ago it wasn’t worth it anymore with how much I’m on this site so I downloaded an Adblock for both my Mac and my phone. 0 problems now.


I get that a blocker would fix the problem. It just annoys me that I have to do that to fix a problem that is their fault. I’m online all the time and this is the only website that has this issue. The problem isn’t my browser or device the problem is with the DIS.


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> I get that a blocker would fix the problem. It just annoys me that I have to do that to fix a problem that is their fault. I’m online all the time and this is the only website that has this issue. The problem isn’t my browser or device the problem is with the DIS.


I understand. I hope with the board improvements coming this also improves but until then that seems to be the only option.


----------



## runwad

Yes! I just noticed the past couple days when I access the site from my phone. I have an ad blocker on my computer so no problems there.


----------



## JeanfromBNA

mrsap said:


> Sorry


I downloaded AdGuard from their website and that killed them dead. I think it's just a trial version, so eventually I'll  have to pay, but the licenses are reasonably priced.  FYI,  if you use Chrome,  Google will  "warn" you, but from my research, that's because AdGuard works _too_ well. Google Play store has a weaker version of it. They have Windows,  Mac, Android,  and iOS,  versions.


----------



## JeanfromBNA

I downloaded AdGuard from their website and that has squashed the pop-ups like a bug. I think it's a trial version, so eventually I'll  have to pay, but the licenses are reasonably priced.  FYI,  if you use Chrome,  Google will  "warn" you, but from my research, that's because AdGuard works _too_ well. Google Play store has a weaker version of it. They have Windows,  Mac, Android,  and iOS versions.


----------



## GabetrixDisney

I can’t even read this thread without getting them. New iPhone.


----------



## mrsap

JeanfromBNA said:


> I downloaded AdGuard from their website and that killed them dead. I think it's just a trial version, so eventually I'll  have to pay, but the licenses are reasonably priced.  FYI,  if you use Chrome,  Google will  "warn" you, but from my research, that's because AdGuard works _too_ well. Google Play store has a weaker version of it. They have Windows,  Mac, Android,  and iOS,  versions.



I have ‘NeverAds’ on my iPhone for Safari and it did nothing against these ads. It’s disappointing because it’s always been great. Might need to find another app.


----------



## PaDisneyCouple

I started having this problem Saturday, and again today.  Unable to DIS from iPhone.  Sorry for others misery, but glad it is not just me.


----------



## mrsap

Aaannnddd.... they’re back


----------



## Disney_Life84

I have an android and it keeps happening to me! It's driving me crazy!!! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one, but still wish it would stop. Is it a problem with the site? I love Dis, but the spam blocker pop-up and dumb winner message is making it unbearable to be on the site.


----------



## Summer2018

mrsap said:


> Go to: Settings
> Then:  Safari
> Then:  Clear History And Website Data
> 
> See if that helps!


Didn’t work.


----------



## DVCjj

This is driving me nuts on my iPhone (so it's Safari).  I hate it.  Yesterday it progressed to a flash PORN!  I was extremely upset and immediately took the DIS bookmark out and do not intend to ever go to the DIS site on my phone again.  Very sad because I checked it constantly.  

I get that type of pop on no other site.


----------



## BLLB

Absolutely unable to use my iPad for the Dis.  Hopefully this can be remedied.


----------



## mrsap

Summer2018 said:


> Didn’t work.



Unfortunately it was only a temporary fix for me. I’d be able to come back on one or two times before they started up again.


----------



## Belle1962

I was getting ready to post that it seem to have disappeared but it just came back AND I am not sure what my fat fingers hit trying to return to google in the url box but it led to a porn dite


----------



## Boardwalk III

I just posted a separate thread on this. It’s been horrible, and yes DIS is the only site that is having this issue. I just cleared my browsing history on both my iPad and iPhone which means I now have to re-enter passwords for all the sites I use. And my guess is the pop-ups  will return. Very disappointing!


----------



## mrsap

Belle1962 said:


> I was getting ready to post that it seem to have disappeared but it just came back AND I am not sure what my fat fingers hit trying to return to google in the url box but it led to a porn dite



Oh no!!!!!


----------



## honeybiscuit

I've seen other websites handle this by complaining to their ad network - it would be great if Disboards could do something similar.


----------



## Planogirl

These popups had stopped for me but they've been bad again today. Most are blocked but even the block notifications cause me to end up at the bottom of the thread over and over.


----------



## mrsap

@rteetz posted this earlier... should remedy the pop up problem!!!!


----------



## rteetz

mrsap said:


> @rteetz posted this earlier... should remedy the pop up problem!!!!
> 
> View attachment 402116


Not necessarily. It may help but the pop up issue is with google and has been reported to them.


----------



## mrsap

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily. It may help but the pop up issue is with google and has been reported to them.



Google? Even though it’s happening when using Safari too?

On a side note, my pop ups are back in full force again.


----------



## rteetz

mrsap said:


> Google? Even though it’s happening when using Safari too?
> 
> On a side note, my pop ups are back in full force again.


Yes its through google ads I believe.


----------



## mrsap

rteetz said:


> Yes its through google ads I believe.



I see! Thanks for that. Let’s keep our fingers crossed!!!


----------



## GaryDis

rteetz said:


> Yes its through google ads I believe.


I have no doubt the source of the problem is with the ad server. I’d be surprised if it’s specifically google’s ad server, as I expect better from them. 

But it should also be possible for the forum software (or any website software) to screen ads before serving them, though I realize that places a load on the server.  Maybe some hackers have figured a way around that screening.


----------



## danikoski

It's been awful today. I did go in a change my settings and blocked pop ups from Facebook, and that seems to have helped some. However, whenever my phone blocks an ad, it jumps to the bottom of the thread page...kind of annoying, but not as bad as the pop ups.


----------



## Dan Murphy

The 'you are a winner' popups are terrible.  Only on the dis site, no others.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Repeat for me. 





disneysteve said:


> Yep. This has been a complaint of mine for ages though it did seem better for a bit. It has definitely gotten awful the past week or so.
> 
> And yes, I know I can use an an blocker but the DIS is the ONLY site I visit that has this issue. The problem isn't my phone. The problem isn't my browser. The problem is clearly with the DIS and something they do or some setting they use. It would be nice if they would fix it.


----------



## Pooh's Mom

Turning off JavaScript (Settings->Safari->Advanced) stops this from happening. Opens up some other issues, but those are far easier to deal with than the redirects.


----------



## annemce118

I use an Ipad and have been bothered with these ads just in the past week, and just on this site.


----------



## mrsap

These are becoming overwhelming  now!!!! Took me 3 times just to type this!!! I can’t touch anything anymore without these popping up!


----------



## Elle23

Ugh...


----------



## jimim

Boards are completely useless to use with the stupid winner pop ups. I’m lucky I even got to post this. I belong to a forum that uses paid contributions to have zero adds. Well worth it!


----------



## Meglen

The people in charge just keep saying it's Google's issue and it's been reported.. but no other website I use with Google does this. This si them trying to stick in so many ad spots that the server they use can't comb them all for spam. 

Just got an ad that removed my mobile keyboard and made me click the ad x3 .. that's not Google. 

What I was trying to say before I got ad jacked.. if the dis would realize removing so many ads would actually make them more money due to people not using adblockers. When folks use ad blockers they don't get as much revenue so they try to add more for folks who don't. I would love to support the site with ads. But they need to tone them down.


----------



## eva

I’m having an awful time with it lately. And the DIS is the only site I ever have this happen. I have a newer IPad and the pop up blocker is turned on in Safari.


----------



## PerfessorZ

I would love to let the DIS get the ad revenue for hosting this site, but the popups were intolerable and there was no response from management, so now I’ve downloaded an ad blocker.  Problem solved.


----------



## eva

Belle1962 said:


> For the last 2 weeks whenever I am on the DIS from my iPhone after a few minutes I get one of those pop-ups about "being the lucky winner". Sometimes it's" Dear Apple User" and sometime "Dear iPhone user". It won't let me back out without clicking their "ok" button so I just go back to goggle from the url bar. Then I clear my history and shut down my phone. It's been happening every time I go into DIS from my phone. And then I might try the DIS again and get the pop-up again. My grandson tried it using his iphone yesterday and the same thing happened to him. I have my pop-up blocker on yet these things keep getting by. It doesn't happen on any other sites, just the DIS. If I have time this weekend I'll try to run by the Apple store or Sprint to see if it's on their end but has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> BTW: If I collected all my "winnings" I'd have a VERY nice pot of $$ to take on my vacation.



Same thing for me. Getting worse every day. The DIS is the only site I have this issue with. I sometimes just give up and go to another site. Too bad, the DIS is my favorite.


----------



## Dan Murphy

PerfessorZ said:


> I would love to let the DIS get the ad revenue for hosting this site, but the popups were intolerable and there was no response from management, so now I’ve downloaded an ad blocker.  Problem solved.


Is it an adblocker for an Android phone?  I use adblocker on my desktop, and that works great.  But have not found any for phone, where the popups are incredible.


----------



## PerfessorZ

Dan Murphy said:


> Is it an adblocker for an Android phone?  I use adblocker on my desktop, and that works great.  But have not found any for phone, where the popups are incredible.


iOS, actually.  But I’d have to imagine the Google Play store has plenty that will work with Chrome.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I posted a poll on the community board about this.  Interested in seeing the results.


----------



## Dan Murphy

PerfessorZ said:


> iOS, actually.  But I’d have to imagine the Google Play store has plenty that will work with Chrome.


Thanks.

I posted a poll on the community board about this.  Interested in seeing the results.


----------



## DLgal

If you are using Chrome: Disable Java Scrip and you will see NO ADS and NO POP UPS. I disable it for just this site.


----------



## eva

rteetz said:


> Not necessarily. It may help but the pop up issue is with google and has been reported to them.



If it is with Google, why is this the only site I have this happen on? And believe me, I am online off and on most of the day.

I just added Norton’s Ad Blocker. Maybe that will help.


----------



## macraven

_Would think we won’t have this problem when the boards go through their change this weekend

Looking forward to that!_


----------



## rteetz

eva said:


> If it is with Google, why is this the only site I have this happen on? And believe me, I am online off and on most of the day.
> 
> I just added Norton’s Ad Blocker. Maybe that will help.


It’s with google ads not google the browser so that’s why you only see it here.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

macraven said:


> _Would think we won’t have this problem when the boards go through their change this weekend
> 
> Looking forward to that!_


What change?


----------



## yulilin3

FlightlessDuck said:


> What change?


this is a message from Pete, it has been posted in all the forums and subforums

This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.

While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

yulilin3 said:


> this is a message from Pete, it has been posted in all the forums and subforums
> 
> This weekend we're going to be upgrading our forum software to the latest version, Xenforo 2. The boards will be unavailable starting on Saturday at 3 pm eastern. We anticipate they will be back online Saturday night if there are no technical issues with the transfer. Once the forums are back online, the design team will be working on them, so they may not look like "our forums" right away. While we are upgrading the software, this new version does have some major differences - mainly that it is designed with a priority on mobile devices. There are also many new features with this version of Xenforo, including expanded emojii options, enhanced editing features and better integration with social media among them.
> 
> While we don't expect any major downtime, with any migration to a new platform, things can happen - so we ask for your patience and understanding as we undergo this enhancement.



Yeah, I did see a message on the Galaxy's Edge subforum after I asked.  Not sure why it isn't stickied or in some other way posted on the top of the site.


----------



## eva

Hooray! I installed Norton’s Ad Blocker on my iPad this morning. Not a pop up all day! Thanks all for the advice!


----------



## eva

rteetz said:


> It’s with google ads not google the browser so that’s why you only see it here.



Thanks for the reply. Norton’s Ad Blocker seems to be doing the trick. Funny how it just started a few weeks ago. When the ads popped up I couldn’t even back out of them on my iPad. I had to close out the page and reload the DIS website. I was about to give up and quit using the boards. Glad it looks like I found a solution. Thanks again.


----------



## macraven

FlightlessDuck said:


> Yeah, I did see a message on the Galaxy's Edge subforum after I asked.  Not sure why it isn't stickied or in some other way posted on the top of the site.



_I moderate the UO 4 forums and have what yuliln3 posted as a sticky _


----------



## Dan Murphy

macraven said:


> _I moderate the UO 4 forums and have what yuliln3 posted as a sticky _


That's good, mac.  And yes, it should be a sticky, or more, on each board.


----------



## ninafeliz

For maybe a week I’ve occasionally not been able to even view the boards from my iPhone.  Half of the time the pop ups open a new window and tell me I won something, and half of the time it takes over my current window and I have to close it and open the page again.  Then it happens again.  And again.  It is only when on the dis, amd I am on tons of other pages from my phone.  These aren’t like regular ads, like for things I’ve been looking at or searching for recently, 
which I am used to, they seem like a more malicious type trying to convince me I have a virus or need to do something to win a prize, etc...  I don’t understand why it isn’t being addressed?! Telling me to figure out an ad blocker isn’t addressing it, and I don’t see why I need to figure it out when it’s only this site.  I’ve read about it on so many threads I followed that I finally came over here to post.


----------



## PPFlight75

mrsap said:


> These are becoming overwhelming  now!!!! Took me 3 times just to type this!!! I can’t touch anything anymore without these popping up!


It super sucks! I'm not going to look at it anymore on my phone. It is just too annoying.

BUT, I'm super sad about bc that's how I get through the day!


----------



## eva

ninafeliz said:


> For maybe a week I’ve occasionally not been able to even view the boards from my iPhone.  Half of the time the pop ups open a new window and tell me I won something, and half of the time it takes over my current window and I have to close it and open the page again.  Then it happens again.  And again.  It is only when on the dis, amd I am on tons of other pages from my phone.  These aren’t like regular ads, like for things I’ve been looking at or searching for recently,
> which I am used to, they seem like a more malicious type trying to convince me I have a virus or need to do something to win a prize, etc...  I don’t understand why it isn’t being addressed?! Telling me to figure out an ad blocker isn’t addressing it, and I don’t see why I need to figure it out when it’s only this site.  I’ve read about it on so many threads I followed that I finally came over here to post.



Try that Norton Ad Blocker. Works great on my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## PollyannaMom

I'm hoping the upgrade this weekend helps!

DIS Board Update This Saturday, 5/25/19


----------



## Smrtalec33

I downloaded the free Ad Guard app for my iphone, and have not had a single pop-up since. I was getting tons before that.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Just wanted to report that even with the latest update to the forums, I am still getting pop ups. 

Apparently my Mac has multiple viruses.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I quit having problems before the upgrades (didn’t have any Saturday morning anyway) and haven’t so far today since the boards have come back but I have only been on a few minutes today so far. Hopefully it is done


----------



## DIS_MIKE

The majority of the pop ups occurred on my iPad so i have yet to try that out- post upgrade.


----------



## PPFlight75

Since the upgrade, I haven't had any (yet) on my phone or computer. Fingers crossed!


----------



## houseofmouse5

I kept getting the pop up on my iPad too.  I'm relieved it isn't only me.
I haven't tried on my iPad since the upgrade.  I hope it is resolved.


----------



## PleasejointheFarque

banners across the top so half my screen is unreadable.

not impressed by the upgrade, its made the site virtually unusable.


----------



## Patches Lee

I get constant redirects daily now to this site even clearing history/ catche hasn't solved, virus and malware scan shows nothing, uninstall apps hasn't worked. Android phone https://us.onlinemobigifts.com/us/s...ous-alligator&type=NON-ADULT&carrier=Verizon#


----------



## michelepa

PleasejointheFarque said:


> banners across the top so half my screen is unreadable.
> 
> not impressed by the upgrade, its made the site virtually unusable.




Same here. This site is definitely losing me. 

No way I believe DIS wasn’t in control or could control those pop ups.  

Now miraculously pop ups are gone but there are so many ads on the thread pages it’s difficult to find the thread! 

Disappointed is DIS.


----------



## sethschroeder

It's crazy how bad it is. A few ads on a page I don't mind but malicious redirects are unacceptable especially when those redirects force you to close the tab because you can't even go back as they lock your phone down.


----------



## PollyannaMom

I was having problems _before_ the upgrade, but (knock on wood) I'm all good now!!


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

It happened on my phone before and now after the update.  Kinda shocked in today's age it hasn't been fixed


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I am still getting them as well and it is frustrating.


----------



## jkh36619

I use eset and it blocks tons of stuff from this site


----------



## DIS_MIKE

jkh36619 said:


> I use eset and it blocks tons of stuff from this site


That is the best of the best!


----------



## jimim

There’re back!  Took like 10 try’s to even post this. Horrible!


----------



## GoofyCoaster

Yes! They’re back and so bad it takes multiple tries to read or post anything. Please fix this!


----------



## Elle23

Oh no! I haven’t experienced any yet and haven’t in quite a while.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

It’s gotten so bad on my iPad that I decided to download StopAd adblocker for iOS. So far no pop ups.


----------



## michelepa

PollyannaMom said:


> I was having problems _before_ the upgrade, but (knock on wood) I'm all good now!!




I was to and everything was ok until now Indeed, the very annoying pop up is back.  I’m not going to download anything to stop the pop ups because I only have problems when I’m on this site. 

 So get it fixed DIS or goodbye to you!


----------



## CT Disney

Yes, as of today the annoying pop-ups are back on my iphone. I had to use my laptop to post this. But, the good news is that I may have won a $100 Wal-Mart gift card.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

CT Disney said:


> Yes, as of today the annoying pop-ups are back on my iphone. I had to use my laptop to post this. But, the good news is that I may have won a $100 Wal-Mart gift card.


I won one, too!


----------



## PollyannaMom

michelepa said:


> I was to and everything was ok until now Indeed, the very annoying pop up is back.  I’m not going to download anything to stop the pop ups because I only have problems when I’m on this site.
> 
> So get it fixed DIS or goodbye to you!



I also got that sort of pop-up today - only on my phone, and only on one specific thread.


----------



## disneysteve

Yep. They're back for me too 

Guys, figure this out. It IS a problem ONLY with THIS site! Not a browser issue. Not a device issue.


----------



## sbprincess

Yep! Was getting them before, they stopped for a while, and today they’re back. Very frustrating. Admins, please fix! (I’m on an iPad always.)


----------



## KNJWDW

Yep, back here too.  Turning java script off worked before, but not now.   Had to try numerous times to be able to post.


----------



## Napria

Yes, for me too!  And ONLY on the DIS!  

I use other forums and other websites.  No problems with malicious redirects but here.


----------



## 4077

AT&T themed pop-up redirect started happening to me today on DIS when using phone. Had seen them a bunch on “old version” DIS, just started again today since “new version” implemented.


----------



## SamFaniam

AT&T pop-up at least 10 times today.   It had stopped with the upgrade, but evidently the pop-ups are back. This is the only site where I get these. I don’t even use AT&T so I’m not sure why the ad is targeting me!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

For me it’s Comcast. I was getting them every time I tried to get on earlier today. This is the only site I get them on as well.


----------



## chimoe

The crazy redirects are back again.  This is pretty bad that  Disboards can’t figure this out. I only have this issue visiting this site.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

They're back for me too - worse than before.  Site essentially unusable on my phone or ipad - in safari or chrome.  Hope this can be fixed quickly ... I think I read somewhere that it was previously being caused by a google ad.  Logged in on my work laptop just to see if anyone else experiencing the same but unfortunately can't use it long term for DISing.


----------



## Minniedoc

Sadly I am getting pop ups on the new site now - they are Apple instead of Walmart. Only happens on the dis


----------



## PollyannaMom

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> For me it’s Comcast. I was getting them every time I tried to get on earlier today. This is the only site I get them on as well.



Mine were Comcast yesterday, then some other one today that I exited out of before I really got a good look.  I definitely think it's triggered when certain ads come up in the rotation.  Is there a way we can identify and eliminate them?


ETA :  Got the AT+T one today.


----------



## emily nicole

This site is 100% unusable for me on mobile as of the last couple of days. As soon as I go to the web site on my iphone, I get a "congratulations" type pop up. It used to be occasional to sometimes frequent (before the board upgrade), then it stopped for awhile, now it's back with a vengeance.


----------



## MarBee

Same as everyone.  Was bad before the update- so bad I had to stop using it.  Then it was good after the update until 2 days ago. Now I’ve been getting Comcast, Verizon, at&t and Walmart ones.  Ugh.  Hope it gets better!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

It’s unusable.  I can’t load more than 2-3 pages without getting the pop-ups.  Only this site.


----------



## jenrose66

Skyegirl1999 said:


> It’s unusable.  I can’t load more than 2-3 pages without getting the pop-ups.  Only this site.


Me too


----------



## DisneyKrayzie2

I get it too, says Dear Charter Communications customer... something about $1,000 gift cards


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Waiting for response from webmasters.,,.


----------



## disneysteve

I'm done. I could not get to the site on my phone this morning after multiple attempts. Desktop/laptop only for me from now on until they fix this.


----------



## emily nicole

Maistre Gracey said:


> Waiting for response from webmasters.,,.



Me too. I thought the point of the board upgrade was improved use of the site on mobile. These ads make it unusable on mobile. I am fine with ads, don't get me wrong. I realize that's how they make revenue. But if the ads are making the site unusable...? (Posting this from a desktop computer, by the way!)


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Yup my Mac is now battling the pop ups again.


----------



## macraven

_Now when I use my iPhone it goes to a picture porn site instead of the congrats message _


----------



## disneysteve

macraven said:


> _Now when I use my iPhone it goes to a picture porn site instead of the congrats message _


Wait a minute. Now I'm upset that all I'm getting is that I've won a Walmart gift card.


----------



## macraven




----------



## ninafeliz

Today I started get porn pop ups.  While getting a pedicure.   Not awesome Dis.  Haven’t gotten any while on this time, so maybe it’s fixed?  I can’t continue to use the site if explicit porn is popping up, it was bad enough with you have won and Verizon ads.


----------



## kiramay

Yes.  Constantly. And I DO have pop up ads blocked on my phone. It still happens with this board. (No other websites)


----------



## jimim

Only only only site this happens on.  Literally no other site on my phone or iPad ever gives me an issue.


----------



## jimim

macraven said:


> _Now when I use my iPhone it goes to a picture porn site instead of the congrats message _



Yup I got porn now too. I didn’t want to mention I was like maybe it’s just me and didn’t want to be that guy. Lol


----------



## Takket

Here is an article about it I found from Jan 2018

https://www.wired.com/story/pop-up-mobile-ads-surge-as-sites-scramble-to-stop-them/
Sounds like it is the ad service letting these popups through.


----------



## disneysteve

I sure wish someone from the DIS actually read and responded to the Tech Support forum.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

emily nicole said:


> This site is 100% unusable for me on mobile as of the last couple of days. As soon as I go to the web site on my iphone, I get a "congratulations" type pop up. It used to be occasional to sometimes frequent (before the board upgrade), then it stopped for awhile, now it's back with a vengeance.


This is exactly me on my iPhone and iPad. Only this site. I really wish someone from DIS would respond as well.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

disneysteve said:


> I sure wish someone from the DIS actually read and responded to the Tech Support forum.


I was wondering about that.  Even if there's just a "we're aware of the problem and we're working on it" would be nice.

It's nice to know complaints have been heard.

Even if the answer is "that's just the way it is".  At least we'd know.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

PrincessShmoo said:


> I was wondering about that.  Even if there's just a "we're aware of the problem and we're working on it" would be nice.
> 
> It's nice to know complaints have been heard.
> 
> Even if the answer is "that's just the way it is".  At least we'd know.


Agreed. It's time to address this.


----------



## gap2368

I downloaded an aid blocker and ( knock on wood). I have not gotten a pop up you won yet.


----------



## disneysteve

Okay, now things are really getting out of hand. I can no longer use the site on mobile but now I've started having issues on my desktop AND I HAVE an ad blocker on there. I was just in the middle of reading a thread, not clicking on anything. Not even touching the computer. And it suddenly redirected me to some other site. It happened before but I thought I may have accidentally clicked on something. I'm positive I didn't this time.

DIS team, you need to fix this or this site is going to die quickly.


----------



## Grasshopper2016

Happening to me, too.  Not just on Safari on my phone, but also on Firefox on my laptop.  No other site but this one, ever.  And the redirects are getting more and more malicious.  Forcing me to close out of the browser.  

Is there anyone from the DIS who monitors this forum??


----------



## disneysteve

Grasshopper2016 said:


> Is there anyone from the DIS who monitors this forum??


There certainly doesn't seem to be. Perhaps we should all start emailing them. Podcast@disunplugged.com. Maybe that will get their attention. I was thinking of doing that.


----------



## hiroMYhero

I didn’t know of the podcast email but you can also email:
admin@wdwinfo.com

Or, 
~ begin a Conversation with any of the Webmasters
~ “Report” a thread or post


----------



## skatalite

DIS_MIKE said:


> Agreed. It's time to address this.



And here I am without ever having experienced the pop-up issue. No matter how hard I try!


----------



## DIS_MIKE

skatalite said:


> And here I am without ever having experienced the pop-up issue. No matter how hard I try!








But in all seriousness, be grateful you haven't been getting any. Just take a look at just how many have been getting them. It's been a mess.

A mod posted this earlier this evening:
_Corey has posted that he was blocking ads that have been reported. He posted in a thread where the ad was posted in full view.

After Corey posted so that the OP knew the ad was taken care of, the thread was deleted due to the ad Content._

SO it looks like they are beginning to get a handle on things. I did not receive any pop ups today.


----------



## macraven

_No pop ups for me today !_


----------



## chartle

Has it been suggested in this thread to run a Malware scanner like Malwarebytes. I have never gotten pop ups at all on my work or home computers. Also check your browser for extensions like alternative search bars and stupid stuff like coupon finders or some such nonsense. 

Apps on your phone can also create pop ups and redirects. I installed something once on my phone and it was horrible.


----------



## disneysteve

chartle said:


> Has it been suggested in this thread to run a Malware scanner like Malwarebytes. I have never gotten pop ups at all on my work or home computers. Also check your browser for extensions like alternative search bars and stupid stuff like coupon finders or some such nonsense.
> 
> Apps on your phone can also create pop ups and redirects. I installed something once on my phone and it was horrible.


Wouldn't that likely affect other websites? Could there be malware that ONLY affects the DIS? That seems odd.


----------



## bcla

Recently I've been getting browser takeovers - probably tied to some of the random ads on DIS.  One placed a bunch of pop-ups, but another was a "Microsoft support" scam.


----------



## TwingleMum

I have trouble using DIS also. It is the only site I have trouble with. I also got the Microsoft support scam. This is the only site I have trouble with , it makes it almost unusable. I hope someone does something


----------



## Spaceguy55

"Ad blocker plus"....and "Ghostery" might help more than just ad blocker
works well on my mac across 3 browsers..not sure about mobile since I don't use a browser much on my Iphone. It would be nice to have an APP for Dis...

PLUS it really helps speed things up on the WDW site for FP's and Adr's, etc

update...download "Ghostery" in IOS or Android.. and open up dis or anything else.. in that, and all your problems will go away


----------



## chartle

TwingleMum said:


> I have trouble using DIS also. It is the only site I have trouble with. I also got the Microsoft support scam. This is the only site I have trouble with , it makes it almost unusable. I hope someone does something



I doubt there is anything to for the dis to do. For 3 years I went to peoples homes and cleared all the crap they used to download to get free music, games etc. 

So I would first try cleaning up your computer. I don't get pop ups and others don't get pop ups.


----------



## chartle

Spaceguy55 said:


> "Ad blocker plus"....and "Ghostery" might help more than just ad blocker
> works well on my mac across 3 browsers..not sure about mobile since I don't use a browser much on my Iphone. It would be nice to have an APP for Dis...
> 
> PLUS it really helps speed things up on the WDW site for FP's and Adr's, etc
> 
> update...download "Ghostery" in IOS or Android.. and open up dis or anything else.. in that, and all your problems will go away



As i posted above I fixed hundreds of PCs with the same problem and pop up blockers are a band aid.  Since its not happening to me and almost every other person on this page I'm pretty sure its something running on the PC. Malware bytes should be able to clean it up.  

And this can also happen on your phone. I once installed an app and too started to get weird pop ups. I found something similar to malware bytes for my phone and it identified to bad app.


----------



## TwingleMum

chartle said:


> I doubt there is anything to for the dis to do. For 3 years I went to peoples homes and cleared all the crap they used to download to get free music, games etc.
> 
> So I would first try cleaning up your computer. I don't get pop ups and others don't get pop ups.



I don't get why its just the DIS. No other problems with any other site. And there are 6 pages of people saying similar experiences.


----------



## chartle

TwingleMum said:


> I don't get why its just the DIS. No other problems with any other site. And there are 6 pages of people saying similar experiences.



Whatever it is its something here thats triggering it. I have never gotten a pop up on any version of software they have used here.

Oh and 99.9999999% that don't and are not getting pop ups.


----------



## MarBee

Just attempted to be on the boards for the past 5 minutes.  Got 22 pop up redirects- winning an iPhone, finme club, and Walmart. It is only an issue for me when using this site.  I love this site.  Are there any fixes?  I have an iPhone if that matters...


----------



## Spaceguy55

MarBee said:


> Just attempted to be on the boards for the past 5 minutes.  Got 22 pop up redirects- winning an iPhone, finme club, and Walmart. It is only an issue for me when using this site.  I love this site.  Are there any fixes?  I have an iPhone if that matters...


Download Ghostery from the app store and then open Disboards in Ghostery...zero pop ups !


----------



## smadath

disneysteve said:


> Okay, now things are really getting out of hand. I can no longer use the site on mobile but now I've started having issues on my desktop AND I HAVE an ad blocker on there. I was just in the middle of reading a thread, not clicking on anything. Not even touching the computer. And it suddenly redirected me to some other site. It happened before but I thought I may have accidentally clicked on something. I'm positive I didn't this time.
> 
> DIS team, you need to fix this or this site is going to die quickly.



This is what has been happening to me, too, ever since the DIS Forums redesign. I use a laptop, haven't gotten any popups. but am constantly redirected to other sites without even clicking on anything. I'm just reading, and a new page opens. Very irritating!


----------



## chartle

smadath said:


> This is what has been happening to me, too, ever since the DIS Forums redesign. I use a laptop, haven't gotten any popups. but am constantly redirected to other sites without even clicking on anything. I'm just reading, and a new page opens. Very irritating!



You probably have some sort of adware spyware on your PC. I know people are saying it only this website but the vast majority of people here don't have this issue so it has to be on your PC.
Run malwarebytes it free and cleans up a lot of crap.


----------



## disneysteve

chartle said:


> You probably have some sort of adware spyware on your PC. I know people are saying it only this website but the vast majority of people here don't have this issue so it has to be on your PC.
> Run malwarebytes it free and cleans up a lot of crap.


I'll ask again, is it possible that there is malware that ONLY affects this one website? I'm not a tech guy so I don't know how that stuff works. It just seems really odd to me. Plus it only happens on my brand new iMac and those are typically pretty immune to viruses and malware and such.


----------



## smadath

chartle said:


> You probably have some sort of adware spyware on your PC. I know people are saying it only this website but the vast majority of people here don't have this issue so it has to be on your PC.
> Run malwarebytes it free and cleans up a lot of crap.



I have Malwarebytes. For the last 3 years. Subscription is up tp to date and it scans automatically, plus it monitors all the time. I don't think spyware is the issue.

Plus, someone else mentioned it on this thread before me, so I'm not the only one.


----------



## lilsonicfan

I'm having the same issue as smadath and disneysteve - I have a Macbook and it's definitely only the DIS that is doing this.  I'm reading, and all of a sudden it goes to a spam page.


----------



## Robert Becker

Randomsoulshine said:


> I’ve never had this issue on Dis boards before but I’m getting a crazy amount of pop ups when I try to visit the site. The kind that says I’ve won a Walmart gift card or something. I never click on it but have to go out of the site and come back in to try to see anything. Am I the only one?


----------



## Robert Becker

Too many pop ups too


----------



## PollyannaMom

I'm getting them again when I try to use the DIS on my iPhone. - Lately it's those fake "your computer is infected" ones.


----------



## MarBee

They’re baaaaaaack.  They stopped for a while but just last night and today it’s happened over a dozen times.  So frustrating, especially when it happens in the middle of writing a post.


----------



## PollyannaMom

MarBee said:


> They’re baaaaaaack.  They stopped for a while but just last night and today it’s happened over a dozen times.  So frustrating, especially when it happens in the middle of writing a post.



Yep.  Thought I'd test it today, and didn't read long enough to see what I'd "won".

I'm also battling ads on the PC now.  If the picture is tall, it covers up the top posts, and I have to exit the add and click why I don't want to see it again.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Never had this problem before -- until today! New iPhone, pop up blocker on, fraudulent website alert on, cache cleared repeatedly, etc. And the DIS site repeatedly frozen because, apparently, I've won a Walmart gift card. Lucky me.
So, for those who have downloaded the free ad blockers for iOS: which one/s do you recommend? And should I do something to check for malware or a virus? (Totally not tech savvy here!)


----------



## DIS_MIKE

theluckyrabbit said:


> Never had this problem before -- until today! New iPhone, pop up blocker on, fraudulent website alert on, cache cleared repeatedly, etc. And the DIS site repeatedly frozen because, apparently, I've won a Walmart gift card. Lucky me.
> So, for those who have downloaded the free ad blockers for iOS: which one/s do you recommend? And should I do something to check for malware or a virus? (Totally not tech savvy here!)


I've had pretty good success using StopAd on my iPad. 
https://stopad.io/ios


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Thank you!
ETA: Ad Guard seems to be working well on the phone and on the laptop. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ninafeliz

I think this is the thread I posted on before when this was happening - I didn't double check.  But since last evening I have been unable to use the boards from my iphone at all, I get redirected every time I try to go to them.  It had been better for a while, but this is the worst it's ever been.  I signed up for different disney message boards not too long ago that I was directed to after the rumors of paid FPs, but I didn't have time to be involved and follow 2 boards.  I might have to consider checking them out, this is getting crazy.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

I have been having this issue for the past couple days and I was just about to post about it. It's getting on my nerves so much. Everytime I open a thread I get redirected to a website telling me I won something.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

And I doubt any of the admins of this website will see this but I believe the reason for the spam is an advertisement that's being used on here. I have no idea how to find out which one it is though.


----------



## Princess Leia

Over the past couple of days I am having constant problems with a pop up that says I have been selected and wants me to put in details to claim the iPhone I have supposedly won. The only way I can get it to go is to close Disboards. I hope this can be resolved.


----------



## Dan Murphy

It really is a crap experience now.  Popup after popup.


----------



## disneysteve

ninafeliz said:


> since last evening I have been unable to use the boards from my iphone at all, I get redirected every time I try to go to them.


Same here. The boards are totally inaccessible from iPhone.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Ad Guard (the free version) has resolved the issue for me on iphone and ipad.


----------



## disneysteve

2xcited2sleep said:


> Ad Guard (the free version) has resolved the issue for me on iphone and ipad.


I get that, but it shouldn't be necessary. I visit a lot of websites. This is the only one that has this issue. The problem is the website, not the device. They need to fix it.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

disneysteve said:


> I get that, but it shouldn't be necessary. I visit a lot of websites. This is the only one that has this issue. The problem is the website, not the device. They need to fix it.


Totally agree.  And have been surprised at lack of any “official” statement/ response to the multiple posts and threads.   But in terms of making the site workable, this worked for me.


----------



## MarBee

ninafeliz said:


> I think this is the thread I posted on before when this was happening - I didn't double check.  But since last evening I have been unable to use the boards from my iphone at all, I get redirected every time I try to go to them.  It had been better for a while, but this is the worst it's ever been.  I signed up for different disney message boards not too long ago that I was directed to after the rumors of paid FPs, but I didn't have time to be involved and follow 2 boards.  I might have to consider checking them out, this is getting crazy.


Would you mind PMing me the names of the other ones?  I’m so frustrated and disappointed that I just can’t use the boards with all of these free iPhones that I’m winning popping up.


----------



## FlightlessDuck




----------



## Mrs~Incredible

Me too. I’m almost wondering if I need to quit the Dis. (Gasp!!) Doesn’t happen to me anywhere else but this site, and it has been constant the last 2 weeks, despite continually clearing my cookies and history.

@hiroMYhero and @rteetz - you guys are my favorite mods  - can you please alert the higher ups about this thread/issue?


----------



## rteetz

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Me too. I’m almost wondering if I need to quit the Dis. (Gasp!!) Doesn’t happen to me anywhere else but this site, and it has been constant the last 2 weeks, despite continually clearing my cookies and history.
> 
> @hiroMYhero and @rteetz - you guys are my favorite mods ❤ - can you please alert the higher ups about this thread/issue?


They are aware as far as I know. Your best option is downloading ad blockers right now. I use one myself.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Mrs~Incredible said:


> Me too. I’m almost wondering if I need to quit the Dis. (Gasp!!) Doesn’t happen to me anywhere else but this site, and it has been constant the last 2 weeks, despite continually clearing my cookies and history.
> 
> @hiroMYhero and @rteetz - you guys are my favorite mods ❤ - can you please alert the higher ups about this thread/issue?


I agree with @rteetz in that they are aware of the pop up problem. I use Adblock and it works quite well... I can scan through threads on my iPhone and mini-iPad without having to deal with pop ups and ads.


----------



## Dan Murphy

hiroMYhero said:


> I can scan through threads on my iPhone and mini-iPad without having to deal with pop ups and ads.


Do they have suggestions for Android folks?  Other than get an Apple phone?


----------



## Summer2018

Downloading the latest iPhone update has taken care of it for me. 

Prior to that, I couldn’t come on the Dis at all without constant popups.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Dan Murphy - Will ask for suggestions for Android and will get back to you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Dan Murphy said:


> Do they have suggestions for Android folks?  Other than get an Apple phone?





hiroMYhero said:


> @Dan Murphy - Will ask for suggestions for Android and will get back to you.


Accessing the boards from your phone -- there are suggestions from Android users in this thread. The simplest one was to turn off Java Script.


----------



## hiroMYhero

theluckyrabbit said:


> Accessing the boards from your phone -- there are suggestions from Android users in this thread. The simplest one was to turn off Java Script.


Thanks, @theluckyrabbbit!

Dan has been in this thread since May; is there anything new for Android users to try?


----------



## Dan Murphy

theluckyrabbit said:


> there are suggestions from Android users in this thread. The simplest one was to turn off Java Script.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Interesting poll results here......

https://www.disboards.com/threads/poll-anybody-getting-the-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


----------



## rteetz

Dan Murphy said:


> Interesting poll results here......
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/poll-anybody-getting-the-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


It is mostly just this site. We have been told it’s infected google ads. I’m not sure if there is much for the Dis end to do.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> It is mostly just this site. We have been told it’s infected google ads. I’m not sure if there is much for the Dis end to do.


I'm not a tech guy so I just don't understand what this means and why it only affects this one website. I visit many other websites on a regular basis. They all have ads. If the problem was coming from Google, wouldn't it affect other sites that also have Google ads? There has to be something about this particular website that is somehow causing the problem or at least allowing it to occur. Does that make sense?


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> I'm not a tech guy so I just don't understand what this means and why it only affects this one website. I visit many other websites on a regular basis. They all have ads. If the problem was coming from Google, wouldn't it affect other sites that also have Google ads? There has to be something about this particular website that is somehow causing the problem or at least allowing it to occur. Does that make sense?


The ads you see at the bottom of the page and stuff like that. Google is the one behind some of those ads. I’m not talking about google the website but google the business. That’s why you’ll see it here and not everywhere. There are ads that they provide here that are causing the issue.


----------



## disneysteve

rteetz said:


> There are ads that they provide here that are causing the issue.


I understand that part, but is this the only website that they provide those particular ads to? Surely they must place the same ads on thousands of others sites but this is the only site that seems to have this issue.


----------



## rteetz

disneysteve said:


> I understand that part, but is this the only website that they provide those particular ads to? Surely they must place the same ads on thousands of others sites but this is the only site that seems to have this issue.


I’m sure they do supply it to other sites but I’m not 100% on the entire background there. I just know basics.


----------



## hiroMYhero

@Dan Murphy ~ No specific info for Android users.

I did see this article this morning which may or may not apply to you:

https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/16/android-users-tricked-adware-apps/


----------



## Dan Murphy

Terrible experience here on phone.


----------



## cwis

rteetz said:


> It is mostly just this site. We have been told it’s infected google ads. I’m not sure if there is much for the Dis end to do.



Technically, there is. Ads can be served with iframes, and you can set permissions on iframes to block certain things, such as redirecting the current page / changing the page URL.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

The site was fine for me untill the last month, i can not use the mobile site longer than 5 mins or i get the pop up you cant get out of telling you congratulations.... so frustrating  maybe you should make an app, it works for reddit


----------



## danikoski

The pop up ads have been really bad again. I have an Android phone and it's just frustrating.


----------



## Weedy

I have an IPhone and download the free Ad blocker app. I haven’t had a problem


----------



## cwis

Weedy said:


> I have an IPhone and download the free Ad blocker app. I haven’t had a problem



Nor will the DIS have any revenue from the ads they might have shown you if you weren't using one.

Not blaming you, I know how frustrating navigating the web might be with all the unwanted ads (such as the one we are all complaining about here). 

I prefer to blame the site operators because they HAVE the technical tools that they can use to ensure a pain-free experience to their guests. This is especially concerning since we all know that those forums are backed by TA company. How might I trust them on this business when they show laziness on their boards business?


----------



## Dan Murphy

I thought I had an answer.  But nope.  I started using the built in Android Samsung browser for just these boards, Chrome for everything else I do.  I was golden, for one day. And then it started again, winning jackpots, winning surveys, winning everything.  I can only visit this site on a PC or laptop, nothing mobile.      Mobile is horse crap here.


----------



## Disneybound!!

Dan Murphy said:


> I thought I had an answer.  But nope.  I started using the built in Android Samsung browser for just these boards, Chrome for everything else I do.  I was golden, for one day. And then it started again, winning jackpots, winning surveys, winning everything.  I can only visit this site on a PC or laptop, nothing mobile.      Mobile is horse crap here.


It happens to me on my laptop, almost every 3rd or so click is diverted to an ad, malware, etc.  It's very frustrating.  I was hoping to find a solution on the Tech Support board, but sadly it seems that I've just found a lot more people like me that are having the same issue, and have been for a while now.  It seems to be an ignored issue that many are having, either on laptop, tablet, or mobile device.  I read another thread where the poster was even getting porn pop-ups.  That crosses from annoying to absolutely unacceptable.  I love following along here on the Dis, but I would absolutely have to stop if that happened to me.   Since all of the wonderful advice and fun doesn't cost me a thing, I can't really expect the admins to care about losing my patronage.  I do hope they care enough about their creation to want it to be the best it can be though.  I sure would be sad to not come lurk around and get my Disney fix.  I hope they'll pay attention and fix it.


----------



## MaxsDad

Disneyfan754321 said:


> The site was fine for me untill the last month, i can not use the mobile site longer than 5 mins or i get the pop up you cant get out of telling you congratulations.... so frustrating  maybe you should make an app, it works for reddit


They used to have an app. It worked great. I miss it. 

Getting tons of ridiculous pop ups too lately. Oh well one less user on the boards. Maybe it is their form of Disney crowd control.


----------



## 4077

For months now I continue to get virus warning pop-ups (fake) on my iPhone, but ONLY when I use the DIS mobile site....



There is a pop up warning banner that appears on top of this first...this is what remains when you close it.  It occurs daily when I access DIS. I have to close it and go back in...fortunately it is not every time I try and go on DIS so I am able to go on DIS and post. It does happen every day that I go on DIS, however.


----------



## 4077

Deleted


----------



## CT Disney

4077 said:


> For months now I continue to get virus warning pop-ups (fake) on my iPhone, but ONLY when I use the DIS mobile site....
> 
> View attachment 432094
> 
> There is a pop up warning banner that appears on top of this first...this is what remains when you close it.  It occurs daily when I access DIS. I have to close it and go back in...fortunately it is not every time I try and go on DIS so I am able to go on DIS and post. It does happen every day that I go on DIS, however.



This is the exact same pop-up I just got. Came here to make sure I wasn't the only one.


----------



## MamaBelle4

Just posting, same here. Only on my phone, only on the Dis. 
It really is out of hand. And it has to be fixable because if it weren't manageable, EVERY site that gets revenue from ads would have this sort of problem. It just isn't a priority. "Just install ad blocker" is well and good, but then you're losing revenue from legitimate ads and you're putting the responsibility on your "clients" to fix your problem and that really isn't acceptable.


----------



## disneysteve

MamaBelle4 said:


> Just posting, same here. Only on my phone, only on the Dis.
> It really is out of hand. And it has to be fixable because if it weren't manageable, EVERY site that gets revenue from ads would have this sort of problem. It just isn't a priority. "Just install ad blocker" is well and good, but then you're losing revenue from legitimate ads and you're putting the responsibility on your "clients" to fix your problem and that really isn't acceptable.


Agree 100%!

Telling your users to install an ad blocker seems like a poor business decision. Why not just fix the problem and maintain the ad revenue?


----------



## Dan Murphy

I tried to use the phone again today, crap popup spam again.  Just on this site, just on the phone.  Amazing there has not even been a response over all these many months.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

I'm having no problems on my phone, but my MacBook I've had to close Safari multiple times today to avoid the popups and come back.


----------



## Sjm9911

Just as i said, its getting worse ,not better. I get redirected a few times per thread. Even if i put the phone down and turn off the screen, the announcement comes over the phone in 10 minutes.  Andriod, galaxy s9+ .


----------



## Nanceliz319

Hopefully they can fix it soon


----------



## bluezy

Sjm9911 said:


> Just as i said, its getting worse ,not better. I get redirected a few times per thread. Even if i put the phone down and turn off the screen, the announcement comes over the phone in 10 minutes.  Andriod, galaxy s9+ .



I've noticed that happening frequently today.  Same phone.


----------



## starry_solo

Ad Blocker Plus is great!


----------



## Sjm9911

starry_solo said:


> Ad Blocker Plus is great!


On your phone? And what model and whats it running? Helps the mods figure out the problems. Diffrent for each version.


----------



## starry_solo

Sjm9911 said:


> On your phone? And what model and whats it running? Helps the mods figure out the problems. Diffrent for each version.



On my phone I use samsung internet and it has the ad block plus on it. I'll see whether I can figure it out


----------



## theluckyrabbit

starry_solo said:


> Ad Blocker Plus is great!


Even the free version of AdGuard is great -- huge, huge difference on my phone and on my laptop. No more crippling pop up ads on my phone or forced scroll-to-the-bottom ads on my laptop.


----------



## PurplePencil

TinkLoverSam said:


> I'm having no problems on my phone, but my MacBook I've had to close Safari multiple times today to avoid the popups and come back.


I've had issues on both my phone and MacBook.


----------



## verleniahall

yes!! massivly anoying


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TinkLoverSam said:


> I'm having no problems on my phone, but my MacBook I've had to close Safari multiple times today to avoid the popups and come back.





PurplePencil said:


> I've had issues on both my phone and MacBook.


The free version of AdGuard (for iPhone and for Safari) took care of the problem!


----------



## Delilah1310

Had the issue on my phone for a while, downloaded the DIS app thinking it would help, but its just a web viewer tool, so same issues.
And just recently I have started to also have issues on my MacBook.
It makes me not want to come to the site, and I LOVE the site.

I would implore the DIS team to consider another way to get the ad revenue and use a platform that is more user friendly.
PLEASE! And thank you.


----------



## LandoBlanco

Yep, having the same problems on my phone and MacBook.  I'm kind of surprised I'm able to post this before something pops up.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Still coming with a vengeance today. Our power has been out for a bit, desktop not on, using phone.


----------



## Dan Murphy

It's been posted here on this forum, and others, ad nauseum for going on 2 years, never an acknowledgement.


----------



## Sjm9911

Its worse now. I see no mods replied. Sad actually.  On other sites they can fix this in a day or two. The site is almost not usable. And i have an ad blocker on my phone. This is the only site i have problems.


----------



## Sjm9911

As im typing i get


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sjm9911 said:


> Its worse now. I see no mods replied. Sad actually.  On other sites they can fix this in a day or two. The site is almost not usable. And i have an ad blocker on my phone. This is the only site i have problems.


I think you might be referring to the Webmasters, not the mods in general. They can do what we can't when it comes to the technical stuff.  And some of us are getting hit with the pop up ads just as hard as the rest of you -- to the point where it is almost impossible to moderate these boards because we can't read or post anything unless we install an ad blocker.


----------



## Sjm9911

Sorry , i stand corected. You guys dont have like a super mod? That has conections to the webmasters?


----------



## FlightlessDuck

> i know your working on it



Are they, though?


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Sjm9911 said:


> Sorry , i stand corected. You guys dont have like a super mod? That has conections to the webmasters?


The mods moderate the forums, that's it.  They don't have access to change configurations.  They don't make changes to the ad content or anything.  Just police content.


----------



## Sjm9911

I am on a bunch of other fourms, when this stuff happens the mod calls in , i guess the webmaster and its fixed in like a day. Things like device /operating system/ etc are needed to fix it but its always the mods that start the action. I guess its diffrent here.


----------



## JBeaty0507

The only thing I've found that works on my iphone is to turn off JavaScript.  I don't have the problem at all now on the boards.  Settings>Safari>Advanced>Click the slide beside JavaScript.


----------



## LandoBlanco

Are there any updates to this besides the suggestion to install ad blocking software?  That's a workaround, not a solution.


----------



## Dan Murphy

LandoBlanco said:


> Are there any updates to this besides the suggestion to install ad blocking software?  That's a workaround, not a solution.


None.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sjm9911 said:


> Sorry , i stand corected. You guys dont have like a super mod? That has conections to the webmasters?


You can contact the Webmasters directly (Disney World Information - DIS Team). Send them a PM. You should receive a response.


----------



## mom2rtk

Never a problem on my desktop with Adblock Plus running.

Consistently a problem on my Android phone. Installed Adblock Plus but still had the problem. Did some research and found out Ad blockers work differently on phones and for the Android at least, you needed a browser with the ad blocker integrated. It sounds like that's just what @starry_solo did.

Switched to an iphone this summer, where apparently this works differentl . Added the Adblock Plus app and haven't had any issues at all.


----------



## MomOTwins

Just chiming in that this has been happening to me too and is making this unuseable on my phone.  I've wiped my phone and reinstalled the apps several times, so it is not my phone, it is the site.


----------



## maryj11

LandoBlanco said:


> Are there any updates to this besides the suggestion to install ad blocking software?  That's a workaround, not a solution.


I agree. I do not want to install an ad blocker. I have been uninstalling apps to have enough free space on my phone already.


----------



## Summer2018

I was good for a while after updating my iPhone. They started up again today. I’m sick of this.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I have an iPhone, and have not installed the adblock plus app.  I get pop ups and have to back out then in again a few times to read posts.  The admins that I send these reports to are corey@wdwinfo.com and alex@wdwinfo.com.


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

This website is basically becoming unusable on my iPhone with Spam pop-up ads.


----------



## Dan Murphy

GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> This website is basically becoming unusable on my iPhone with Spam pop-up ads.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...-walmart-site-are-worse.3768669/post-61112661


----------



## mmmears

It started this week for me.  Pretty much every time I click on anything here on the DIS I get redirected to some spam website.  Please fix this - it's only happening on this site and not on any others I visit.  Oh, and I'm on my laptop, not my phone.  I can't really use the website right now.


----------



## Wayland10

For the past week, both Apple and Android devices get pop ups if I'm on the Dis for more than a minute. The "You've won a gift card!" variety.


----------



## Summer2018

This NEVER happens to me on any other websites.  This is 100% a DIS issue, and should be aggressively addressed by DIS.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Summer2018 said:


> This NEVER happens to me on any other websites.  This is 100% a DIS issue, and should be aggressively addressed by DIS.


Agree that this problem only happens, on my phone and on my computer, on this site. And the only reliable solution that I have found is to download the free version of AdGuard for iPhone and for Safari.


----------



## Dan Murphy

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> I have an iPhone, and have not installed the adblock plus app.  I get pop ups and have to back out then in again a few times to read posts.  The admins that I send these reports to are corey@wdwinfo.com and alex@wdwinfo.com.


Any feedback from either, MJ?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Dan Murphy said:


> Any feedback from either, MJ?


No.  I'm tagging them here  @WebmasterAlex @WebmasterCorey


----------



## Dan Murphy

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> No.  I'm tagging them here  @WebmasterAlex @WebmasterCorey


Ugh, 4 times, MJ, trying to reply to you here, I was a Walmart rewards winner.  Nope, 5 times now. It's a horrible experience. I hope not too many people get sucked into whatever the pop ups lead to. Now 6 times on this one reply. Can't imagine why no response. Now 7.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

It doesn’t always happen to me, but when it does it is very annoying.  No issues on this post, though.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

Yep, get used to it.  It's been going on for a while and the team seems to have no interest in fixing it.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/poll-anybody-getting-the-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


----------



## Dan Murphy

Starport Seven-Five said:


> Get used to it.  It's been going on since at least May:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/poll-anybody-getting-the-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


A LOT longer than last May.  It was finally in May, after many months of this crap, that I thought I would take a poll.  

Typing this on my desktop, always fine.  I hate it when I try to use my phone or tablet.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

As far as I know, this has been an issue since switching to the new version of this board software.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

Today's popup.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Starport Seven-Five said:


> Today's popup.


Congratulations! Time to head over to your Walmart and get your thousand dollars.


----------



## MarBee

FlightlessDuck said:


> As far as I know, this has been an issue since switching to the new version of this board software.


It was happening before, and the switch was supposed to take care of it.  Clearly it did not...


----------



## Sjm9911

I have adblock on my andriod allready. Dosen't work. Sometimes its good , othertimes i cant even get on the site to respond. Thats why i havent posted here lately. It behoves the powers that be to fix it before they loose subscribers.  That equates to $$$ in ads. I think thats allready happining.


----------



## _19disnA

JBeaty0507 said:


> The only thing I've found that works on my iphone is to turn off JavaScript.



Adblock is a far better solution then turning off java.  Many legit phone applications need java to display correctly.  If you turn it off, many applications will look all jumbled and become impossible to use.


----------



## sethschroeder

No communication or fix of the issue at this point still.


----------



## Dan Murphy

None


----------



## Dan Murphy

UGH!!!   For about a week, it seemed like it was gone on my phone.   But yesterday and today, the spam popups are back in full force. Nauseating!! On my laptop now, no spam ads from the dis here, constant spam popups from the dis (only this website) on phone and tablet.


----------



## Dan Murphy

UGH!!!   For about a week, it seemed like it was gone on my phone.   But yesterday and today, the spam popups are back in full force. Nauseating!! On my laptop now, no spam ads from the dis here, constant spam popups from the dis (only this website) on phone and tablet.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’m caught in the current round of pop up madness as well.  Since roughly yesterday, DIS on iPhone (I’m using Chrome) is nearly unusable.  Took 5 rounds of pop ups to get to post this.  

No issues on iPad or PC.


----------



## Searc

sethschroeder said:


> No communication or fix of the issue at this point still.


Six months in and zilch from the Dis.    I strongly encourage everyone to install ad blockers.


----------



## 2golftoday

What ad blocker works on a Kindle?


----------



## PollyannaMom

I'm all of a sudden getting one (the same one a few times now) on the PC - Xfinity wants to give me some prize or something?? (I haven't actually read all the way through it, as I always log right off.)


----------



## Meglen

Yup since yesterday it has gotten much worse


----------



## disneysteve

Other than venting to each other, this thread really serves no purpose. Ten pages in and a couple of other threads as well and nobody from the DIS has even responded. This doesn't seem to be a problem they are interested in fixing.


----------



## Dan Murphy

disneysteve said:


> Other than venting to each other, this thread really serves no purpose. Ten pages in and a couple of other threads as well and nobody from the DIS has even responded. This doesn't seem to be a problem they are interested in fixing.


I suspect the ad revenue generated is sufficient to direct attention away from the problem.


----------



## insureman

The only thing that worked for me so far on Android is to go to Settings/ Site settings/Java script and block www.disboards.com from running java script.


----------



## Dan Murphy

insureman said:


> The only thing that worked for me so far on Android is to go to Settings/ Site settings/Java script and block www.disboards.com from running java script.
> 
> View attachment 454737


 I just changed Java for the dis site. Will see if that helps.

It has really been amazing how much garbage gets thrown from this site while on a phone or tablet. And just this site, none others.


----------



## Summer2018

...and they're back!


----------



## jkh36619

Eset hates disboard


----------



## Dan Murphy

jkh36619 said:


> Eset hates disboard


I use Eset.


----------



## lorenae

This was happening a while ago on my iPad/iPhone, but stopped.   Now it’s doing it again, totally locking up Chrome and not allowing me to open another tab or to close that one.   It’s terrible!


----------



## Meglen

They don't care about these horrible adds poping up on the site. They will blame Google. Lots of folks having the same issues not once has a mod said anything useful. Use a addblocker and when they start losing money maybe they will look into it.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

Yep.  Mods will tag admins and there will be no reply.  My advice is to get used to it because the staff doesn't care to fix it.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95472?co=GENIE.Platform=Android&hl=en&oco=0


----------



## lorenae

I have pop ups blocked, and this is the ONLY site that does this.   I personally own two sites (not at all Disney related) and we have fixed it on our forums.  

@WebmasterKathy-  it can be fixed.   And it is NOT the user.   It’s a site issue.   

I will use DuckDuckGo to browse the site as a result, but it’s the only site that I do that for so it’s definitely not convenient.


----------



## Searc

lorenae said:


> I have pop ups blocked, and this is the ONLY site that does this.   I personally own two sites (not at all Disney related) and we have fixed it on our forums.
> 
> @WebmasterKathy-  it can be fixed.   And it is NOT the user.   It’s a site issue.
> 
> I will use DuckDuckGo to browse the site as a result, but it’s the only site that I do that for so it’s definitely not convenient.


Of course it's a site issue. Even people with rudimentary IT knowledge know that. They can't be bothered to fix it.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

New Samsung Galaxy S10, just got it on Friday.

First time on Disboards  getting constantly redirected. 

This site is totally unusable on a phone.  Good thing it's free, I guess.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FlightlessDuck said:


> New Samsung Galaxy S10, just got it on Friday.
> 
> First time on Disboards  getting constantly redirected.
> 
> This site is totally unusable on a phone.  Good thing it's free, I guess.


Enjoy your new phone, FD, on sites other than here.  

That's a frequent popup I get, plus a Walmart one and a spinning pinwheel one.  It is amazing.  There must be big ad revenue in letting those remain here, and only here, no other sites.


----------



## disneysteve

Dan Murphy said:


> There must be big ad revenue in letting those remain here, and only here, no other sites.


This is what annoys me most. It is ONLY on this site. I go to dozens of websites on a regular basis. It happens only on the DIS so it is clearly something that can be controlled.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Dan Murphy said:


> Enjoy your new phone, FD, on sites other than here.



Thanks, Dan.  Unfortunately it's a replacement for an S10 I got in June which I dropped and then got run over by a UPS truck (seriously).  At least I had insurance on it.


----------



## Dan Murphy

disneysteve said:


> This is what annoys me most. It is ONLY on this site. I go to dozens of websites on a regular basis. It happens only on the DIS so it is clearly something that can be controlled.


----------



## Dan Murphy

FlightlessDuck said:


> replacement for an S10 I got in June which I dropped and then got run over by a UPS truck


----------



## Dan Murphy

lorenae said:


> This was happening a while ago on my iPad/iPhone, but stopped.   Now it’s doing it again, totally locking up Chrome and not allowing me to open another tab or to close that one.   It’s terrible!


Add your vote here.  Fully, over 250 posters indicate they get the popups on their phones/tablets and only on this site.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/
There are numerous threads here on this forum as well as others.  It has gone on for a LONG time.  As said, best to get use to it.


----------



## lorenae

Dan Murphy said:


> Add your vote here.  Fully, over 250 posters indicate they get the popups on their phones/tablets and only on this site.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/
> There are numerous threads here on this forum as well as others.  It has gone on for a LONG time.  As said, best to get use to it.



That’s too bad- I’m not likely to get used to it, though.  I enjoy the forums, and participate in it, but I’m not that committed to it.   My own forums are free to use, and we fixed that issue, and it cost almost nothing to do.   I use the forums (two trips in the next 40 days) only sporadically, and I can easily walk away.   

I don’t mind ads or pop ups, but this one locks up my browser and that is something I can’t just tolerate.


----------



## Dan Murphy

lorenae said:


> this one locks up my browser and that is something I can’t just tolerate.


Yes.  Locks it up.  Then have to go into the browser settings, delete the offending history, force a stop and clear the cache.  Then try to start over,  Sometimes have to resort to a fresh reboot.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Meglen said:


> They don't care about these horrible adds poping up on the site. They will blame Google. Lots of folks having the same issues *not once* has a mod said anything useful. Use a addblocker and when they start losing money maybe they will look into it.


Not once? Some of us are getting hit by these pop ups just as hard as others who are complaining here. Makes it pretty hard to moderate threads when you can't even read them or post anything! I've seen a few mods post complaints (some repeatedly) in the threads on multiple boards about these pop ups and post whatever fixes worked or didn't work for them. That seems to amount to more than "not once" to me. We're not the owners of the site, but we offer what help we can.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Meglen said:


> They don't care about these horrible adds poping up on the site. They will blame Google. Lots of folks having the same issues not once has a mod said anything useful. Use a addblocker and when they start losing money maybe they will look into it.





theluckyrabbit said:


> Not once? Some of us are getting hit by these pop ups just as hard as others who are complaining here. Makes it pretty hard to moderate threads when you can't even read them or post anything! I've seen a few mods post complaints (some repeatedly) in the threads on multiple boards about these pop ups and post whatever fixes worked or didn't work for them. That seems to amount to more than "not once" to me. We're not the owners of the site, but we offer what help we can.


I think the poster may have been referring to those several people who actually do the work behind the scenes and can actually make tech corrections.  I know, tlr, that you and a few others, including MJ as a webmaster type person, have expressed concerns for ages over the difficulty of using these forums here with the frequency of popup scam.  And only on this site.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Dan Murphy said:


> I think the poster may have been referring to those several people who actually do the work behind the scenes and can actually make tech corrections.  I know, tlr, that you and a few others, including MJ as a webmaster type person, have expressed concerns for ages over the difficulty of using these forums here with the frequency of popup scam.  And only on this site.


I agree with you, but think that posters need to be careful about lashing out generally when their complaint is specifically aimed at a certain few.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

theluckyrabbit said:


> I agree with you, but think that posters need to be careful about lashing out generally when their complaint is specifically aimed at a certain few.


I think some view moderators and administrators interchangeably.  It's not correct but when you're frustrated and can't get a solution to your problem at Target you really don't care that the employee unable to help works in electronics instead of sporting goods.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Starport Seven-Five said:


> I think some view moderators and administrators interchangeably.  It's not correct but when you're frustrated and can't get a solution to your problem at Target you really don't care that the employee unable to help works in electronics instead of sporting goods.


Understandable... but the Target employee might care.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Has anyone found a solution? Just started happening on my phone and it is so frustrating, I just stop reading.


----------



## Summer2018

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Has anyone found a solution? Just started happening on my phone and it is so frustrating, I just stop reading.


Nope. It still happens to me occasionally. It’s absolutely frustrating.


----------



## linzjane88

Yeah I get them too and once it starts it will just keep happening so that marks me being done with the Dis for the day. Super annoying!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Has anyone found a solution? Just started happening on my phone and it is so frustrating, I just stop reading.


The only solution that I know (and that I've read about from other DISers) is to install an ad blocker of some kind. I use the free versions of AdGuard for iOs and Safari -- has worked like a charm from the moment of installation. Others using Android devices use Ad Block with great success. I wish there were a different answer, but so far, this is the only sure fix that I've read about in the multiple threads on this topic.


----------



## DCJ

I played around with different browsers for android. Since 
I downloaded 'Opera' browser two weeks ago, I haven't had any pop ups since.  
Nor have I won $10,000, trips to the moon, free candy for a year, or whatever else.


----------



## crickee

Is anyone else having this happen to you. I only get this on disboards and it's becoming mire more frequent.  I get a pop up with a voice over  of "congatulations" and a spinning wheel. I have to get out of the site and close down that particular window. It's becoming really annoying and it only happens on disboards.com


----------



## Sargeant Tibbs

Yes, when using Chrome. I had to switch to a different browser (Brave).  No more since the switch.


----------



## Frozen2014

Was just going to post about this issue and found this post.  I get it all the time on my andriod phone.  So annoying.  "Congrats Google won..." or other versions.  It's been happening constantly the last few days.  Quite annoying, and then can't read posts.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

I installed adguard which doesnt work for chrome but works for samsung internet. So now I just use the samsung internet app to read these boards on my phone. Very annoying


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

Yes, it's been an issue for a long time.  Find a workaround or get used to it because it ain't getting fixed.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


----------



## Dan Murphy

crickee said:


> Is anyone else having this happen to you. I only get this on disboards and it's becoming mire more frequent.  I get a pop up with a voice over  of "congatulations" and a spinning wheel. I have to get out of the site and close down that particular window. It's becoming really annoying and it only happens on disboards.com





Starport Seven-Five said:


> Yes, it's been an issue for a long time.  Find a workaround or get used to it because it ain't getting fixed.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


Make sure to vote, join the party.


----------



## krayzie

I hate not being able to use chrome


----------



## sethschroeder

Never saw a site so terrible at controlling these things.

Must be making a ton of money from it.


----------



## RangerPooh

I keep getting the Verizon you won pop up on my computer. Can’t even visit the boards. My pop up blocker isn’t even stopping it.


----------



## RangerPooh

Keep getting the Verizon one on chrome. Can it please be stopped.


----------



## BrianL

I keep getting my screen switching to a page cannot be displayed with something called happy.luckydrawspace. It happens after a few seconds unless I hit the stop button (only way I could post this). This is using a PC and Chrome web browser.

Thanks.


----------



## MeridaAnn

It happens to me only on my phone on Chrome with the mobile version of the site, but if I change my settings to use the "Desktop Site" version, I don't get the popup. Of course, then all the text is impossibly tiny, but at least I can stay on a page for more than 5 seconds...


----------



## BrianL

FYI, this seems to have abated. I am not experiencing the issue anymore.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

krayzie said:


> I hate not being able to use chrome


I'm on Chrome (Windows 7).  I hate to say this, but I've had absolutely no issues with all this pop up activity that many of you are reporting.


----------



## krayzie

PrincessShmoo said:


> I'm on Chrome (Windows 7).  I hate to say this, but I've had absolutely no issues with all this pop up activity that many of you are reporting.


Issue only seems to apply to mobile devices and tablets.


----------



## BrianL

RangerPooh said:


> Keep getting the Verizon one on chrome. Can it please be stopped.



I am getting that now too. Earlier I was getting one with page cannot be displayed, but now Verizon. This is using Chrome on PC.


----------



## Liljo22

krayzie said:


> Issue only seems to apply to mobile devices and tablets.



It was only my iphone and ipad but now I am getting it on my desktop starting today.  Its making these boards almost unusable.


----------



## Dan Murphy

PrincessShmoo said:


> I'm on Chrome (Windows 7).  I hate to say this, but I've had absolutely no issues with all this pop up activity that many of you are reporting.


I use Chrome and 7 also.  With ad blockers.  No dis popup crap there.  On phone, Android, dis popup crap.


----------



## rteetz

I use ad blockers on everything now and have no issues. I don't want to deal with any of it with how much I am on here.


----------



## Dan Murphy

rteetz said:


> I use ad blockers on everything now and have no issues. I don't want to deal with any of it with how much I am on here.


No real adblockers for Android, Ryan.  I have adblockers on desktop and laptop, no ads, no problems.  Phone is another story.


----------



## rteetz

Dan Murphy said:


> No real adblockers for Android, Ryan.  I have adblockers on desktop and laptop, no ads, no problems.  Phone is another story.


Ah, yeah not that familiar with such for android. Its been probably 8 years since I have had an android phone.


----------



## krayzie

I am starting to get the issue on my laptop as well but with a different redirect ad. Slickdeals is having the same ad issue so it must be a new ad that needs removed.


----------



## bluezy

krayzie said:


> Issue only seems to apply to mobile devices and tablets.



I started getting the pop-ups on my laptop today.  I rarely look at this site on my phone because the pop-ups are beyond annoying.


----------



## krayzie

bluezy said:


> I started getting the pop-ups on my laptop today.  I rarely look at this site on my phone because the pop-ups are beyond annoying.


Yeah, same here. Slickdeals is running into the same issue so it must be a new ad that is causing problems.


----------



## TDR32

Dan Murphy said:


> No real adblockers for Android, Ryan.  I have adblockers on desktop and laptop, no ads, no problems.  Phone is another story.


I had to stop using chrome on my Android phone. I installed Firefox and Ad Block Plus. This took care of the pop-up ads. Both can be found in the app store.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

sethschroeder said:


> Never saw a site so terrible at controlling these things.
> 
> Must be making a ton of money from it.


It really is remarkable.  With how long it's gone on they either don't know how to fix it or don't care to.

All I can say is I have given up on visiting the board on my mobile device and I know I'm not alone.  Hopefully the lost traffic sparks some interest.


----------



## RangerPooh

I can;t stand the pop ups! I get them on both Chrome and Firefox. I've blocked pop-ups and nothing seems to work.


----------



## RangerPooh

This had not been an issue on my computer until this week. Pop ups on Chrome and Fire Fox. How can they be stopped? My pop up blocker is on but it doesn;t seem to stop them.


----------



## RangerPooh

What can be done about the pop-ups? Are the site admins unaware or can they not combat it?


----------



## bcla

RangerPooh said:


> What can be done about the pop-ups? Are the site admins unaware or can they not combat it?



Are you getting popups or weird redirects?  I'm getting the latter.


----------



## disneysteve

RangerPooh said:


> What can be done about the pop-ups? Are the site admins unaware or can they not combat it?


They can fix it. They just choose not to.


----------



## RangerPooh

bcla said:


> Are you getting popups or weird redirects?  I'm getting the latter.


Redirects with the pop up 'you won'


----------



## bcla

RangerPooh said:


> Redirects with the pop up 'you won'



OK.  Wasn't sure what your definition of popup was.  I'm just getting to the point where it redirects from the DIS page, but not specifically with a new window opening.  At least it's only two redirects.  I've seen some of these do it as maybe 50 quick redirects designed to prevent using history to go back.


----------



## Dan Murphy

bcla said:


> OK.  Wasn't sure what your definition of popup was.  I'm just getting to the point where it redirects from the DIS page, but not specifically with a new window opening.  At least it's only two redirects.  I've seen some of these do it as maybe 50 quick redirects designed to prevent using history to go back.


I usually go to setup, do a forced stop on Chrome, clear Chrome cache, close Chrome, reopen Chrome, open history, delete all my 'you won' url links, then hope. Generally an exercise in futility.


----------



## MamaBelle4

Just happened on my desktop. This is so aggravating.


----------



## katallo

I'm having the same issue on my pc now.  Each time I use Disboards.  Norton has blocked threats but I'm going to stop using Dis for awhile.


----------



## lynxstch

RangerPooh said:


> What can be done about the pop-ups? Are the site admins unaware or can they not combat it?



I don't know, but someone has to do something. Since yesterday I have been getting the "You won" one, with the website ( DO NOT CLICK ON IT!) named happy.superlucky.xyz.  It's only happening on Chrome, when I open it with IE, it all works just fine. On Chrome whatever it is,  puts my ISP logo instead of the DIS one, and I reported it to my ISP by screen printing it. They are investigating, since whatever it is, is illegally using their logo, but since it's only happening on the DIS, then it has to be a DIS problem. Making me both sad and mad, as the DIS community forum is my escape from real life, lol!
As a side note, I ran malware bytes this morning, and it found the pup.exe virus in that superlucky pop up/redirect, whichever it is.  

DIS ADMIN,,PLEASE DO SOMETHING TO STOP IT!


----------



## crickee

I'm  thinking of staying off for a while also. I'm just really tired of having to get out and start over on the site everytime I get a pop up! Can someone suggest another site similar to disboards?


----------



## mckennarose

Ugh, just starting getting them again yesterday also. On my tablet and phone.  This seems to happen every few months.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

disneysteve said:


> They can fix it. They just choose not to.


How do you know this?



RangerPooh said:


> What can be done about the pop-ups? Are the site admins unaware or can they not combat it?





lynxstch said:


> DIS ADMIN,,PLEASE DO SOMETHING TO STOP IT!


I found this info elsewhere on the forum:

*Whenever you find something on the boards that isn't working, use the "contact us" link at the very bottom of this page to let the webmaster know.* 

It's my understanding that the mods/admins don't necessarily monitor this forum.   Mostly it's people who may have had the same questions answering others.   If you have an issue, you need to contact them directly.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Webmaster MJ has contacted them as well as several other moderator type people have contacted them.  No response. 





PrincessShmoo said:


> How do you know this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this info elsewhere on the forum:
> 
> *Whenever you find something on the boards that isn't working, use the "contact us" link at the very bottom of this page to let the webmaster know.*
> 
> It's my understanding that the mods/admins don't necessarily monitor this forum.   Mostly it's people who may have had the same questions answering others.   If you have an issue, you need to contact them directly.


----------



## disneysteve

PrincessShmoo said:


> How do you know this?


As many people have stated throughout the 11 pages of this thread, this problem ONLY occurs on the DIS. That means that every other website out there has figured out how to avoid this problem. Thousands of websites run the same types of ads but don't have this issue so clearly there is something that can be done to prevent it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

disneysteve said:


> As many people have stated throughout the 11 pages of this thread, this problem ONLY occurs on the DIS. That means that every other website out there has figured out how to avoid this problem. Thousands of websites run the same types of ads but don't have this issue so clearly there is something that can be done to prevent it.


I'm not saying it can't be fixed.  I'm just questioning whether the right people have been contacted about fixing it.

I also found this:

For technical problems like trouble logging in on the DISboards, email support@wdwinfo.com

For issues or questions needing webmaster attention (questions about rules, non-technical problems, etc), email webmaster@wdwinfo.com

https://www.disboards.com/threads/webmaster.3403349/#post-53540067


----------



## disneysteve

PrincessShmoo said:


> I'm not saying it can't be fixed. I'm just questioning whether the right people have been contacted about fixing it.


We're on the Tech Support forum where you're supposed to report issues. This thread is 8 months old. There are several other threads on the same topic. There have been numerous posts to the DIS Facebook pages. Individually many of us have reported this issue directly to members of the team.

They are abundantly aware of the problem.


----------



## Redarrow5150

I was checking this area to see if anyone else is having this issue. Mine is Comcast X-Finity and couldn't navigate this website for a few days. As I'm writing this no issues AT THIS TIME. I also use Chrome.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Redarrow5150 said:


> Mine is Comcast X-Finity


phone?


----------



## Redarrow5150

Nope Lap Top. It happened again and switched to Explorer


----------



## Dan Murphy

Redarrow5150 said:


> Nope Lap Top. It happened again and switched to Explorer


Maybe it's spreading from mobile to laptops/desktops now.


----------



## Redarrow5150

Probably more of a browser issue with Android and Chrome.



Dan Murphy said:


> Maybe it's spreading from mobile to laptops/desktops now.


----------



## Duck143

It happens on my PC, phone, chrome and IE.  Its a disaster and needs to be fixed.  Please fix this issue.  It's making disboards very frustrating to visit.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, add me to the list of WHAT THE HECK!*
*I'm getting it under ALL of the following circumstances:
Laptop running under Windows 7 using Chrome, Firefox & IE
Windows tablet running under Windows 10 using Chrome, Firefox & Microsoft Edge
Samsung phone running under Android 9 using Chrome and Sumsung's version of internet.

This is making it extremely difficult to update the 2 rather detailed threads i maintain. FIX THIS! *


----------



## Dan Murphy

Donald - my hero said:


> FIX THIS!


Dream.


----------



## Brett Wyman

I have chrome with ad blocker on and never see this pop up.


----------



## Chuck S

I'm getting a lot of happy.superlucky,xyz redirects that takes over the browser, and so far it is only happening when I am accessing the DIS.


----------



## Summer2018

It just happened to me on my work desktop computer for the first time...a Verizon ad, and we have extremely strong security. 
Up until now, this ridiculousness only happened on my iPhone.
I like to check in on my lunch break, but if this is going to occur, I guess I won’t be able to do that.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Brett Wyman said:


> I have chrome with ad blocker on and never see this pop up.


*likewise until Monday -- now it doesn't matter!*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Brett Wyman said:


> I have chrome with ad blocker on and never see this pop up.


Same here.  But I only access DISboards via my laptop.  Rarely I've tried to on my phone (not recently, however), but using my phone is incredibly slow, so I just stick with my laptop.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five




----------



## Starport Seven-Five

The top 5 threads in this forum all concern this to some extent with some threads dating back to May.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Starport Seven-Five said:


> View attachment 458375


Haha, so true.


----------



## Dan Murphy

If your happy and having fun, don't forget to vote.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


----------



## anricat

I was having this issue constantly awhile back and then it went away, and now it's back. Tonight I actually had an application installation file download without my permission/knowledge and then I was redirected to a page that told me that my antivirus software "expired" today. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Make sure to vote for your favorite popup spam parameters.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


----------



## FlightlessDuck

IT'S GETTING WORSE

Now it happens on Chrome on a desktop.

@WebmasterAlex, @WebmasterCorey, @WebmasterDoc, @WebmasterJackie, @WebmasterJohn, @WebmasterKathy , @WebmasterMaryJo, @WebmasterMike, @WebmasterPete. @WebmasterWill  This site is 100% unusable like this.


----------



## Karl66

The DIS is unusable with all the popups.  Why can't the ITs fix this?


----------



## Twitterpaited

When I try to open a forum on my computer through Chrome, Internet explorer keeps breaking through with a survey and an entry to win a Walmart gift card.  It only seemed to happen on your site, so just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

FYI - There are a bunch of threads about this and the response has been criquets from the people that should be fixing it.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/https://www.disboards.com/threads/anyone-getting-insane-amounts-of-pop-ups.3749944/


----------



## robinb

I have been getting the same crapola on my phone I finally went Safari and adjusted my Content Blocker (AdGuard) and it seems to be gone.


----------



## robinb

I would add an adblocker to Chrome to fix this for you.  I use Chrome on my PC and I don’t get that hijack.


----------



## randumb0

I am noticing the same


----------



## katallo

The only website doing this is Disboards.  With all browsers!


----------



## Brocktoon

These 'congrats' pop-ups are completly out of control!  Even Chrome via incognito will not stop the pop-ups.  So far the only thing that seems to work for me is running Firefox via a private window.  The site is pretty much useless for me now


----------



## Opie100

The Chrome adblocker I was using on my Mac wasn't enough -- now installed AdGuard on Chrome and that seems to fix it.


----------



## Paigesmom2013

I only get it on my Android phone. Help admins!


----------



## PollyannaMom

Summer2018 said:


> It just happened to me on my work desktop computer for the first time...a Verizon ad, and we have extremely strong security.
> Up until now, this ridiculousness only happened on my iPhone.
> I like to check in on my lunch break, but if this is going to occur, I guess I won’t be able to do that.





FlightlessDuck said:


> Now it happens on Chrome on a desktop.



This was happening to me constantly on the desktop last week, then was OK again for a few days, and now is doing the Walmart one every so often.  It use to happen only on my phone (but, oddly, wasn't when it was happening on the PC. )  It's almost like they're fixing one glitch and it's causing another.


----------



## ifan

They are back. Every time I load the main page or any individual page. Had to throw on ad blockers to make it stop. You're losing a lot of ad revenue and readership due to these issues. I've run similar websites and these rogue ads can be stopped pretty quickly if someone in IT/admin truly cared.


----------



## bcla

On a Mac I'm getting 10 redirects (for some reason that's common with these hijacks) through several cloudfront dot net hosted URLs, and finally I get this most of the time (I'm using Safari):

*Congratulations!*​You’ve been personally selected to take part in our 2019 Annual Visitor Survey! Tell us what you think of Safari and to say “Thank You” you’ll receive a chance to get a $1000 Walmart Gift card!​
Cloudfront is an Amazon Web Services hosting service.  I'm looking into how to report it.


----------



## mckennarose

Still getting them on my tablet and phone today.  Super frustrating!


----------



## cm8

Me too!!


----------



## Opie100

For those using Chrome, AdGuard seems to be fixing the Walmart gift card popup.


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted


----------



## runwad

Opie100 said:


> For those using Chrome, AdGuard seems to be fixing Walmart gift card popup.


That's what I use on my chromebook and it has totally eliminated all pop ups. I'd recommend others use an ad blocker.


----------



## _19disnA

I use some kind of adblocker on my PC and don't see any of things people are discussing.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Ad blocker on PC, no ads, no popups.  A REAL different story on the phone.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Paigesmom2013 said:


> Help admins


Only the sound of crickets.


----------



## jo-jo

bcla said:


> On a Mac I'm getting 10 redirects (for some reason that's common with these hijacks) through several cloudfront dot net hosted URLs, and finally I get this most of the time (I'm using Safari):
> 
> *Congratulations!*​You’ve been personally selected to take part in our 2019 Annual Visitor Survey! Tell us what you think of Safari and to say “Thank You” you’ll receive a chance to get a $1000 Walmart Gift card!​
> Cloudfront is an Amazon Web Services hosting service.  I'm looking into how to report it.



I've gotten that at least 20 times today, sometime within mins of each other.


----------



## AngiTN

I turned on several ad blockers and finally got rid of them. Site is slowly becoming unusable if you don't have one. I guess when it runs off every user they'll bother to remove the code/ad causing the problem.


----------



## disneydreamer781

I'm getting these constantly in the last week every time I access the site. I just got Walmart and early in the week Samsung. Oh, brother!


----------



## mckennarose

Just started on my laptop too.  Grrr....


----------



## kboo

OMG it just did it on my laptop as I was trying to comment here.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I’m looking at the DIS on my iPhone and getting constant “Congratulations!” pop up ads.


----------



## Opie100

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> I’m looking at the DIS on my iPhone and getting constant “Congratulations!” pop up ads.


Which browser?


----------



## kboo

Opie100 said:


> Which browser?


I get them using Safari. Phone and laptop. 

Tried deleting website and browsing history on laptop, quitting safari, blocking pop ups and restarting...


----------



## Opie100

Chrome and Adguard makes them go away on laptop. Not sure yet about iOS.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Happened to me again about 2 hours ago on my laptop. Went incognito and it happened again. Got on my phone just now and it’s still happening over and over.  I just cleared browser and it let me post this. It only happens in The Dis and like others have posted, no one in the tech department will reply. I will just log on to post my countdowns and get off from now on till I hear this issue being addressed.


----------



## robinb

Opie100 said:


> For those using Chrome, AdGuard seems to be fixing the Walmart gift card popup.


It works on Safari on my phone too. The only problem is that very restrictive ad blockers make other websites flaky too.  However, the DIS was completely unreadable with the spawning ads from hell popping up on every single click.


----------



## 2golftoday

The pop ups are making the site unusable.


----------



## jo-jo

2golftoday said:


> The pop ups are making the site unusable.



 90% of the pop ups are here, hardly any on other sites.   This morning at least 10-15 times in an hour.   Sometime within secs.


----------



## GoingSince1990

I’m used to the occasional annoying “you won” redirect, but today it is every single time, for example to
https://d38ybipedeka5t.cloudfront.n...s.com&FYtVWO88=1570562157729348&cc=2932278486Just making this post was an extreme challenge, trying to beat the popup!


----------



## ArielRae

Same thing happening to me since last night. It has let me on long enough this morning to look to see if anyone has had the same issue and make this post.


----------



## studiojmm

I'm not getting pop ups, but full redirects, mostly to spam security warnings.


----------



## dobball23

I am getting these pop-ups as well. Very frustrating!


----------



## mab2012

Was getting this frequently (Pixel running Chrome).  Switched to using the desktop site (on my phone) and haven't seen it since.


----------



## robinb

studiojmm said:


> I'm not getting pop ups, but full redirects, mostly to spam security warnings. View attachment 459009


Yes, they are redirects and not pop ups. I have pop ups turned off and I still got these nasty page hijackers until I added an adblocker on my phone and iPad.  I think people (including myself who actually knows better) use ‘pop up’ in a generic sense.


----------



## dobball23

I have been getting the pop-ups on my desktop computer (using Chrome). No problems on my phone.


----------



## Duck143

I've been using this site for years and now on every browser on every computer, phone and tablet, the site is totally hijacked by the "You are the Winner"   
It is so frustrating and I'm begging Dis to fix the problem.


----------



## dlavender

theluckyrabbit said:


> Understandable... but the Target employee might care.



How do we direct our frustration with the right parties?


----------



## dlavender

Over the weekend I could not get on here. I think the longest was 30 seconds? Just gave up. I've never seen such.


----------



## dlavender

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> No.  I'm tagging them here  @WebmasterAlex @WebmasterCorey



@WebmasterAlex @WebmasterDoc @WebmasterJackie @WebmasterJohn @WebmasterKathy @WebmasterMaryJo @WebmasterMike @WebmasterPete @WebmasterWill @Teleclashter  (didn't tag Corey as I believe he was in an accident recently, and for good measure just added other webmasters that popped up). 

?


----------



## dtrain

It's a total nightmare, this is one of my favorite boards to hang out and read.....and now it is unusable on any platform or browser.


----------



## Dan Murphy

mab2012 said:


> Switched to using the desktop site (on my phone) and haven't seen it since.


There are multiple sites?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Karl66 said:


> Why can't the ITs fix this?


Ad revenue?  

Make sure to vote for your favorite popup spam parameters.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


----------



## Vondigo

Same issue here! I'm being hijacked by "you are a winner" redirects every few seconds...on my iphone, ipad, and laptop.  It's getting so I can't read anything.

Update: I installed the Adguard app on my phone and no more redirects (yet) today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dan Murphy

dlavender said:


> How do we direct our frustration with the right parties?


https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...-walmart-site-are-worse.3768669/post-61119318


----------



## Dan Murphy

Twitterpaited said:


> When I try to open a forum on my computer through Chrome, Internet explorer keeps breaking through with a survey and an entry to win a Walmart gift card.  It only seemed to happen on your site, so just wanted to let you know.


Welcome to the spam club.

Make sure to vote for your favorite popup spam parameters.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/


----------



## ArielRae

Still having issues here. I can get on for a few and then it starts up again.


----------



## smiths02

It is fine on my computer, but phone or Kindle gets the You Won pop ups every time now


----------



## tlmadden73

On my computer - I get booted with that "ad" about every 10-15 minutes. Makes the site unusable (On PC with Google Chrome)

The "You won" redirects seem pretty bad the last few days.


----------



## BonnieF

Same here - on all my devices.  It’s so annoying.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

I see it the most when accessing the Community Board.  I don't know why.


----------



## dlavender

Dean Marino said:


> AVAST blocking and warning....
> 
> I've blocked the entire cloudfront.net subnet associated with d38ybipedeka5t.cloudfront.net (13.226.141.xx) at my firewall. No more malware alerts.
> 
> Suggest you bring this up with your sub-vendor at cloudfront.net?



So here's a possible solution DIs!


----------



## AngiTN

Webmaster Kathy just posted on one of the other threads they are working on it


----------



## AngiTN

Opie100 said:


> Chrome and Adguard makes them go away on laptop. Not sure yet about iOS.


AdBlock Plus works on it on iOS


----------



## Opie100

AngiTN said:


> AdBlock Plus works on it on iOS


Yes, for iOS I think it works on Safari but not Chrome.


----------



## GoingSince1990

Not sure if the administrators took action, but if you did, thanks, everything is working perfectly now!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

GoingSince1990 said:


> Not sure if the administrators took action, but if you did, thanks, everything is working perfectly now!



Yes, Corey has been working on this.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

I have merged the various threads on this topic together here.


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dlavender said:


> How do we direct our frustration with the right parties?


In addition to tagging people directly, there is a "contact us" link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## AngiTN

Dean Marino said:


> Now, something worth noting.... all of this "stuff" is NOT the so called "fault" of this site.
> 
> We enjoy a great site. They sort of HAVE to support this through adds. So our site does it's BEST to deal with legitimate Add groups, as third party's. No different than hundreds of other sites. Look, these folks need SOME income?
> 
> Generally, Malware and Virus agents will come at you via add sights. Think like a crook - this is the very BEST way to wack a load of computers.
> 
> What to do?
> 
> 1) If you can, screen capture the pop-up as a jpg.
> 2) KILL your web browser, via task manager - click on NOTHING.
> 3) If you HAVE a firewall (and you should) - use NSLOOKUP and WHOIS to find the domain of the pop up, or Malware. BLOCK all communication, in or out, with that entire domain.
> 
> Example: I got a wack, via an embedded add, from d38ybipedeka5t.cloudfront.net (my original post). NSLOOKUP told me the four addresses that this Malware Site used. I used my great Synology Firewall to BLOCK all traffic from this entire subnet. Boom - no more issues.
> 
> Now - if all too technical? Remember 1), and 2). DO NOT CLICK ON ANYTHING - KILL BROWSER.  In my case?  AVAST FREE did a great job minimizing any potential damage.
> 
> PS - Browser? Latest Chrome. Chrome, by itself, won't save you. Have a good Virus Checker - AND a Firewall.
> Data on who, exactly, cloudfront.net IS ....
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-CloudFront-net-adware


The ad is coming from something they allowed on their site, not an individual's computer.
Yes, an individual can jump through hoops to get rid of the offensive ad but that doesn't fix the problem. They have a rouge ad here. No one ever said they need to get rid of all ads, just the bad one(s)
And it doesn't matter if you click on anything. The ad takes over.


----------



## sharona

It’s more than one ad.  The latest I’m getting is a “survey” for Safari users that links to some items for sale.


----------



## AngiTN

sharona said:


> It’s more than one ad.  The latest I’m getting is a “survey” for Safari users that links to some items for sale.


While yes, the content in the ad that appears seems to vary the way it appears is the same. So should all come from 1 ad provider


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Are you still getting the redirect ad right now?


----------



## firefly_ris

WebmasterKathy said:


> Are you still getting the redirect ad right now?



My browser blocked them but I was just in rumors and news on a thread for about 25 seconds and Chrome informed me it blocked 27 popups and 3 redirects.

On the bright side, that's the first time mobile Chrome was able to ward them off.


----------



## ArielRae

WebmasterKathy said:


> Are you still getting the redirect ad right now?



I still got it this morning (the next day) so it is still being a pain.


----------



## sharona

Managed to click through to this thread on my phone which hasn’t happened for a few days. I had Switched to my iPad to check the tech support for posts About the issues I was having.


----------



## sharona

Well that didn’t last long.  It’s back again.  I’m out until this is fixed.  See you all after the holidays.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## mckennarose

WebmasterKathy said:


> Are you still getting the redirect ad right now?


I got the redirects as soon as I got on the site this morning.  It wouldn't let me go anywhere and I had to close everything out.  I'm using Firefox.  I just got on now and hoping to get through typing and posting this before it does it again.


----------



## Wood Nymph

I use Ghostery and the Chrome browser and don't get the ads on this site. I also use the Ghostery app on my iPhone to block the ads on the Dis. It works pretty well. Without Ghostery I would not visit this site.


----------



## AngiTN

WebmasterKathy said:


> Are you still getting the redirect ad right now?


Yep
Well, if I didn't have AdBlock Plus running I would be. I can see the number of blocks it does going up


----------



## Dean Marino

Deleted


----------



## Brocktoon

They were gone briefly, but they appear to be back as of the morning of 12/18


----------



## mckennarose

Brocktoon said:


> They were gone briefly, but they appear to be back as of the morning of 12/18


Yep, same for me.  I got two so far this morning.


----------



## disneysteve

WebmasterKathy said:


> Are you still getting the redirect ad right now?


Just happened to me on my iPhone.


----------



## rteetz

I had one sneak through on wdwinfo.com this morning which was rare and I have an adblocker installed.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

I've seen it once in the past two days.  About 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Brocktoon

Seems like after a bunch of pop ups this morning, things have been fine for the rest of the day ... at least for me on both Chrome and Firefox


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Got it again just now



While on this thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...adets-in-uniform.3782467/page-9#post-61352379


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I know that the site admins are trying to figure out a way to stop these. Just letting you guys know.


----------



## AnnaS

FlightlessDuck said:


> Got it again just now
> 
> View attachment 459452
> 
> While on this thread:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...adets-in-uniform.3782467/page-9#post-61352379



I get the same thing but for Safari......only here on the DIS.  No other message board.  I can barely post on one thread and I need to exit out.

I really have not been able to come here, read, browse and enjoy the board the way I used to.

MaryJo = happy to hear that the administrators are looking into this.  It's nuts.

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Dan Murphy said:


> Add your vote here.  Fully, over 250 posters indicate they get the popups on their phones/tablets and only on this site.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...-spam-congratulations-you-won-popups.3750988/
> There are numerous threads here on this forum as well as others.  It has gone on for a LONG time.  As said, best to get use to it.


Up now to 376 posters.  125 new votes in 3 weeks.


----------



## pxidst119

I know there’s another thread about pop ups on the community boards but thought I’d post here too. I can use other threads without the pop ups.  I’m just getting them on the community board.


----------



## dlavender

pxidst119 said:


> I know there’s another thread about pop ups on the community boards but thought I’d post here too. I can use other threads without the pop ups.  I’m just getting them on the community board.



I get them within seconds on the community board.  Other boards it takes a few minutes, but they still seem to come.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Dan Murphy said:


> Up now to 376 posters.  125 new votes in 3 weeks.


389 now.  13 more in just two days.  Will we break 400 by Christmas?


----------



## dmancuso

I don't get any pop-up.  Perhaps it's your browser.


----------



## AnnaS

I have come here to complain about the Congratulations Survey, how long/often I use Safari, etc.  Can barely get on the boards.  

BUT I need to say that the last few days, no issues.  Curious if something was done behind the scenes.  If so, thank you.  Hoping it stays this way.


----------



## GoingSince1990

Shout-out to the DISboard techs- I just realized that I haven’t had a single pop-up hijack my phone browser in several weeks now! You don’t notice it when it’s not happening, and I wanted to say thanks!


----------



## Frozen2014

GoingSince1990 said:


> Shout-out to the DISboard techs- I just realized that I haven’t had a single pop-up hijack my phone browser in several weeks now! You don’t notice it when it’s not happening, and I wanted to say thanks!


Lol ... forgot about them until I just read your post. Drove me crazy as could never read Disney boards on my phone , but lately, it's been ok...knock on wood!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

pop ups / re directs are back.  I can stay on here like I am now typing this but as soon as I go to the resorts thread I get taken to another page buy my virus software is catching it.  The site says it's a tech support site. This is so bad I think I need to take a break for a while. The other forums I read are pop up / virus free so ….


----------



## dvcterry

Yes, and the only pop ups I want are a pop up parade, preferably while at work, to whisk me away to Main Street USA.


----------



## Nina0126

This happened to me all the time and without me even touching anything on the site. Agree admins should figure out what's going on. Those kind of sites are notorious for viruses, spyware etc. Its very easy to accidentally click something after being suddenly redirected. This shouldn't be happening in the first place.

The only work around I've found is to make sure "Desktop Site" in my Chrome mobile browser window is enabled (tap on the 3 dots on the upper right corner, tap "Desktop Site" checkbox) BEFORE going onto the site. Redirects gone.


----------

